# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاثنين 6 يونيو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◀ عناوين صحيــفة المريــــخ :

✯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻣﺲ :
✯ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﻪ ﺗﺤﺪﺩ 17 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﺍ ﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
✯ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺣﺎﺝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻴﻠﻪ ﻳﺆﻛﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻹﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻴﻪ .
✯ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ : ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻬﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ .
✯ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻟﻮﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺣﺮﺻﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*كل عام الجميع بخير ورمضان كريم والشكر اجزله للاخ كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* المكسيك تقهر أوروجواي بثلاثية رائعة في كوبا أميركا
* فنزويلا تفتتح مشوار كوبا أمريكا بفوز مستحق على جامايكا
* إثيوبيا تنتزع فوزًا صعبًا من ليسوتو بتصفيات أمم أفريقيا
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة ليبيريا وتوجو في التصفيات الإفريقية
* أفريقيا الوسطى تفوز على أنجولا في التصفيات الإفريقية
* بوركينا فاسو تحيي آمالها في بلوغ أمم أفريقيا 2017
* عودة منتخب مصر من تنزانيا بعد تأهله لبطولة إفريقيا
* كينيا تطيح بآمال الكونغو في التأهل لنهائيات أفريقيا
* غانا تهزم موريشيوس وتتأهل لكأس أمم أفريقيا
* التعادل يحسم مواجهة ليبيريا وتوجو في التصفيات الإفريقية
* روسيا تتعادل وديا مع صربيا استعدادا لليورو
* تركيا تفوز على سلوفينيا استعدادًا لليورو
* فوز عريض للسويد على ويلز استعدادا لليورو
* بلجيكا تنتزع فوزًا صعبًا من النرويج وديًا
* صراع بين مانشستر سيتي وبرشلونة لضم الإسباني ى بيليرين لاعب أرسنال
* كونتي يطالب تشيلسي بالتعاقد مع الفرنسي ستيفين نزونزي لاعب تشيلسي
* الجزائري رياض محرز نجم ليستر سيتي على رادار أرسنال
* بوروسيا دورتموند يقترب من خطف البرتغالي جيريرو لاعب لوريان الفرنسي
* مدرب كولومبيا السابق: زيدان لا يريد رودريجيز في ريال مدريد
* الهولندي شنايدر يعترف بوجود محادثات مع مورينيو
* ميسي قد يغيب عن مواجهة تشيلي بكوبا أمريكا
* ألبا: نلعب في المجموعة الأكثر تعقيدًا في يورو 2016
* كريستيانو رونالدو وبيبي ينضمان لتدريبات المنتخب البرتغالي
* النجمة بطلا لكأس لبنان للمرة الأولى منذ 18 عامًا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* بنما (-- : --) بوليفيا الساعة: 02:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

* الأرجنتين (-- : --) تشيلي الساعة: 05:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

..................................................  ......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* بولندا (-- : --) ليتوانيا الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

* إيطاليا (-- : --) فنلندا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 3

===== =====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - المجموعات:

* البرازيل (0 : 0) الإكوادور
* جامايكا (0 : 1) فنزويلا
* المكسيك (3 : 1) أوروجواي

..................................................  ......

â—„ تصفيات كأس أمم أفريقيا - المجموعات:

* ليبيريا (2 : 2) توجو
* مدغشقر (1 : 6) الكونجو
* كينيا (2 : 1) الكونجو
* ليسوثو (1 : 2) إثيوبيا
* سوازيلاند (1 : 0) غينيا
* زمبابوي (3 : 0) مالاوي
* الموريشيس (0 : 2) غانا
* أفريقيا الوسطى (3 : 1) أنغولا
* جزر القمر (0 : 1) بوركينا فاسو

..................................................  ......

â—„ مباريات دولية ودية - منتخبات:

* التشيك (1 : 2) كوريا الجنوبية
* السويد (3 : 0) ويلز
* بلجيكا (3 : 2) النرويج
* صربيا (1 : 1) روسيا
* سلوفينيا (0 : 1) تركيا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يكسب تجربة تريعة البجا بخماسية



كسب المريخ التجربة الودية التي خاضها مساء اليوم على ملعبه بامدرمان أمام تريعة البجا جبل أولياء بخمسة أهداف لهدف سجلها على مدار الشوطين محمد الرشيد وخالد النعسان ومجدي عبد اللطيف وثنائية لمحمد مصطفى، وجاءت التجربة ضمن تحضيرات المريخ لمبارياته المتبقية في الدورة الأولى للممتاز أمام هلال كادوقلي وأهلي شندي والهلال ولمبارياته في الدورة الثانية للممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جمال الوالي: لم ارفض ترشيح عضو من التحالف للتسيير الجديدة 
 
 
  قال د. جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ انه  لم يرفض ترشيح عضو من التحالف المريخ للجنة التسيير الجديدة .. واضاف انه  ايضا لم يسعي لاسماء معينة واكد ان المرحلة القادمة ليست للاختلاف بل  بالعكس تماما هي مرحلة للتقارب بين الجميع خاصة الذين كان يجمع بينهم  خلافات .. وذكر انه يسعي لتقديم نفسه بصورة جيدة والاهتمام اكثر بملف  الاستثمار بالنادي الذي سيقدم الكثير للنادي الاحمر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* محاولات لاقناع عصام الحاج بتولي منصب الامين العام للمريخ



تفيد المتابعات ان هناك بعض المحاولات الجارية من جانب بعض الرموز المريخية لاقناع عصام الحاج بتولي منصب الامين العام في لجنة تسيير نادي المريخ الجديدة التي سيعلن عنها خلال ساعات .. علمت المتابعات ايضا ان عصام الحاج متمسك بالعمل من خارج المجلس وتقديم المشورة للجنة التسيير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يرفض تأجيل المباريات المؤجلة   رفض الهلال اتجاه الاتحاد العام لكرة  القدم تأجيل المباريات المؤجلة من الدورة الاولي الي وقت لاحق تحدده لجنة  البرمجة .. وهدد الهلال بإصدار قرار حاسم في حال تأجيل مباراة القمة امام  المريخ عقب رمضان .. من جهة ثانية رفضت اندية الاهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني  وهلال كادوقلي تأجيل المباريات عقب اكتمال الاستعدادات لاداء المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا ابرز المرشحين لتدريب الفرسان



دخل الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا بقوةضمن ترشيحات مجلس ادارة اهلي الخرطوم لتولي تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة والى جانب مازدا يفاوض الاهلي كذلك مدرب الفريق السابق التاج محجوب ويتوقع ان يحسم مجلس الفرسان امر المدرب الجديد خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة.


*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

â—€ عناوين صحيــفة المريــــخ :

âœ¯ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛ھ ï؛چï»¥ ï؛—ï؛´ï» ï»¢ ï»›ï؛¸ï»®ï»“ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»€ï»®ï»³ï»ھ ï؛چï»£ï؛² :
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»”ï»®ï؛؟ï»´ï»ھ ï؛—ï؛¤ï؛ھï؛© 17 ï»³ï»®ï»§ï»´ï»® ï»£ï»®ï»‹ï؛ھï؛چ ï»¹ï»§ï؛کï؛¨ï؛ژï؛‘ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦.
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï؛ژï؛©ï»• ï؛£ï؛ژï؛‌ ï»‹ï» ï»² ï»­ï؛£ï؛´ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛³ï»´ï» ï»ھ ï»³ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھï؛چï»¥ ï؛چï»›ï؛کï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛®ï؛—ï»´ï؛’ï؛ژï؛• ï»¹ï؛³ï؛کï»کï؛’ï؛ژï»‌ ï»­ï»“ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï؛®ï»›ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛¼ï»´ï»¨ï»´ï»ھ .
âœ¯ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛ژï»، : ï»£ï؛¤ï؛´ï»¦ ï؛³ï»´ï؛ھ ï»£ï؛ھï؛­ï؛‘ï؛ژ ï»‹ï؛ژï»£ï؛ژ .. ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛پï؛§ï؛® ï»£ï»¬ï» ï»ھ ï»ںï» ï؛’ï» ï؛ ï»´ï»œï»² .
âœ¯ ï؛چï»ںï»®ï؛¯ï»³ï؛® ï»³ï؛†ï»›ï؛ھ ï»ںï»®ï»“ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛¤ï؛ژï»ںï»’ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¨ï»² ï؛£ï؛®ï؛»ï»ھ ï»‹ï» ï»² ï؛—ï»„ï؛’ï»´ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ژï»§ï»®ï»¥ .



صحيفة النادي ملاحظ ليها اليومين ديل بقت شايتها لوحدها ،،، همهما السير في خط التحالف ووهم الديمقراطية !!

طيب خلونا من المجلس والتسيير والتعيين ،،، أين نتيجة الفريق امس أمام تريعة البجا؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يعلن إجراء انتخاباته قبل شهرين من موعدها


كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت


مقر الاتحاد لسوداني لكرة القدم
أعلن  اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بشكل رسمي اليوم السبت، اعتزامه إجراء انتخابات  مجلس إدارة جديد خلال يونيو/ حزيران الجاري، وذلك قبل الموعد المقرر بشهرين  وهو شهر أغسطس القادم.

وبدأت خطوات الاتحاد السوداني لإجراء  الانتخابات من خلال قراره بتكوين لجنة عليا برئاسة الدكتور حسن أبو جبل  الأمين العام للاتحاد، لمتابعة إجراءات استلام تفويضات الاتحادات المحلية  والأندية ولجان التدريب والتحكيم وذلك قبل قيام الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد  التي تحدد لها يوم السبت الموافق 25 يونيو بأكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم  بالخرطوم (2).

وتعتبر هذه الخطوة استباقية من اتحاد الكرة السوداني  لقانون الشباب والرياضة الذي بدأت مناقشته في البرلمان السوداني يوم  الخميس، حيث يتيح القانون القديم إجراء الانتخابات على مقاعد الـ4 ضباط، هم  الرئيس ونائبه والأمين العام وأمين الصندوق، ولكن المقترح الجديد في  القانون يمنع الانتخابات في غير منصبي الرئيس ونائبه حسب نظم فيفا الأساسي  لكل اتحاداته الوطنية.

وجاء الجدول الزمني للانتخابات الذي وضعه الاتحاد السوداني على النحو التالي:

يوم 11 يونيو انتخاب أعضاء كتلة الممتاز ولجنتي التحكيم والتدريب المركزيتين.

يوم 12-13-14 يونيو إنتخاب أعضاء مجلس الإدارة.

يوم 11 يونيو فتح باب الترشيح لمنصب الرئيس ونواب الرئيس.

يوم 12 غلق باب الترشيح لمنصب الرئيس ونواب الرئيس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازدا يتحسر على ضياع آمال السودان في التأهل لأمم أفريقيا

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

عبر مازدا، المدير الفني لمنتخب السودان، عن حسرته وحزنه على ضياع آمال السودان في التأهل لنهائيات بطولة كأس الأمم الأفريقية المقررة بالجابون 2017، عقب خسارته من مضيفه سيراليون بهدف نظيف، أمس السبت، في ثالث مباريات المنتخب بالمجموعة التاسعة.

وقال مازدا، للإذاعة السودانية "أدينا مباراة ضد سيراليون نراها جيدة وذلك مقارنة بظروف مر بها المنتخب خلال المباراة رغم الحالة البدنية الجيدة للاعبين نتيجة معسكر كينيا.

وأضاف المدير الفني لصقور الجديان، أن لاعبيه خاضور المباراة في ظروف مناخية صعبة من أمطار ورطوبة عالية، وحاولوا التركيز على ثبات الأداء الدفاعي خلال الشوط الأول.

وتابع مازدا "نجحنا الشوط الثاني في إظهار تفوقنا البدني على سيراليون وحاصرناهم وحصلنا على عدة ركنيات وصنعنا 3 فرص تهديفية مؤكدة إلا أن الخسارة كانت قدرنا في النهاية".

وأردف مدرب السودان "تعرضنا للظلم خلال مبارياتنا في هذه المجموعة ضد ساحل العاج بالخرطوم ولم يحستب لنا الحكم هدفًا صحيحا ضد سيراليون وركلة جزاء صحيحة أيضًا بشد لاعبنا بشة".

وختم مازدا حديثه قائلًا "كنا نتمنى تقديم هدية للشعب السودان من خلال محاولتنا الجادة في مباراة سيراليون للإبقاء على فرص حظوظ المنتخب في الوصول للجابون". 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كينيا تتأهب لتنظيم كأس الرئيس الرواندي لأندية شرق ووسط أفريقيا

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

قال الكيني نيكولاس موسوني، سكرتير مجلس اتحادات شرق ووسط أفريقيا لكرة القدم "سيكافا"، إن مشاورات تنظيم بطولة كأس الرئيس الرواندي بول كاغامي لأندية سيكافا، وصلت إلى مرحلة متقدمة تقود إلى إمكانية استضافة كينيا البطولة يونيو/حزيران الجاري.

يأتي ذلك بعدما تطورت الأحداث داخل أروقة "سيكافا" على نحو إيجابي يبعد شبح الفشل عن نسخة البطولة للعام الحالي.

وقال سكرتير سيكافا "نحن نعمل على مدار الساعة لتأمين راعي للبطولة يساعدنا على تنظيم البطولة التي سوف تستضيفها كينيا كأفضل خيار".

وأضاف موسوني، أن المحادثات بشأن الرعاية وصلت مرحلة متقدمة، وختم حديثه بقوله "أتمنى أن يأتي الراعي وفق مسارنا ومخططنا.. عملي الآن تسريع إنجاز الأمر". 

وسادت حالة من الإحباط الأسبوع الماضي بين مسئولي سيكافا، بعدما تراجعت زنجبار عن التزامها بتنظيم كأس البطولة، وتنصلت تنزانيا عن موافقتها كبديل بحجة زحمة أجندة مبارياتها الدولية والقارية، قبل أن ترفض بورندي البطولة بحجة عدم استعدادها للأمر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  انباء عن تعيين مشجع المريخ  هواري بمجلس المريخ  

 
 كفرووتر / خاص/ 

علمت كفووتر منمصادرها العليمة ان مشجع المريخ هواري عثمان رئيس لجنة  التعبئة التشجيعية قد برز اسمهة ضمن اعضاء لجنة تسيير المريخ التي قدمها  الوالي و التي ضمت عددا كبير من اعضاء مجلس المريخ السابق بجانب عضوين من  لجنة ونسي 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امين مال التحالف: مصلحة المريخ في ابتعاد الوالي  

 


 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
قال امين مال تحالف المريخ انهم سيناهضون تعيين  لجنة تسيير جديدة عبر الفيفا مبينا انهم يتابعون ما يحدث الان في المريخ  عبر جلسات وتدخل من والي الخرطوم و الذي يسعي لتعيين جمال الوالي وتحدث  كذلك عن نشر الكشوفات عبر المفوضية والتي اكدت ان جهات عليا منعتها من نشر  كشوفات المريخ وتحديد موعد جمعية المريخ على خلفية الاحداث الدائرة في  المريخ وكشف بشارة في حديثه لبرنامج زمن اضافي باذاعة هلا 96 عن جاهزية  التحالف للانتخابات وان مشكلة المريخ في جمال الوالي ولن يكون يوما من  الايام هو مرشح تحالف المريخ لانه اساس المشاكل و ان المريخ سيرتاح برحيله  وهو اساس كل الازمات بالمريخ وانم يشكرون لجنة تسيير المريخ على تصديها  للمهمة التي هرب منها مجلس الوالي بعد تراكم الديون مشيرا الى ان الوزير لا  زال يحافظ على القانون وروحه ولكنهم ياسفون ان قياديين يدوسون على القانون  من اجل تعيين الوالي وقال انهم سيحترمون الوالي ان تقدم لحكم المريخ عبر  الجمعية وبمثلما يقولون انه خيار الجماهير عليه ان يختبر شعبيته عبر 4002  عضوا وهو جمعية المريخ الجديدة وقال ان الوالي ظل يترشح بجمعيات نصابها  400شخص فقط فما الجديد ووجه في ختام حديثه لمجلس الشوري وطالبه ان يكون  كبيرا و ان لا ينحاز لجهة على حساب جهة اخري
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 إنتقال لنفق جديد!!

تبقت  24 ساعة فقط حسب الموعد الذي حدده الاستاذ كمال حامد لإعلان جمال الوالي  رئيسا لنادي المريخ لفترة ستة اشهر عبر لجنة يختارها وفق رؤيته لانقاذ  المريخ حسبما يقول.
هذا هو خبر اليوم و لكن هناك تداعيات سبقت إعلان  لجنة تسيير المريخ تمثلت في الشكوى التي تقدم بها اعضاء جمعية المريخ  للفيفا وهذا خبر نقطة تحول خطيرة في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية .
انتقال  الشكوى للفيفا سيدفع ثمنه السودان كله بالتجرد لعامين و هنا يبرز سؤال خطير  جدا هل يدفع الاهلة ثمن تعيين لجنة تسيير بالمريخ بحرمانهم من المشاركات  لعامين بذنب لم يجنوه ؟
الهلال و المنتخب سيتضرران من تعيين لجنة تسيير بالمريخ خلفا للجنة التسيير الحالية بعد توجهلا اعضاء الجمعية الي الفيفا
لم  يحسم امر مشاركات المريخ الافريقية حتى الآن و في الموسم الجديد وهو ما  جعل البعض يطالب بتعيين الاخ جمال بل بإعتبار ان المريخ في حالة إيقافه لن  يتضرر شيئا حسب احداث مراكش لان موقفه حسب ما طالبوا بتعيين لجنة تسيير ان  المريخ موقوف.. موقوف.. لكنهم لم يحسبوها صاح بإعتبار ان المريخ لن يحرم  لوحده من المسابقات و في حالة تجميد نشاط السودان سيكون الهلال الذي دفع ما  يفوق الـــــــــــ(25) مليار ستطاله عقوبات الفيفا كما حدث في الكويت .
متفرقات
عاد نجوم المريخ للتدريبات إستعدادا لمباراة الفريق المهمة ضد الاهلي شندي .
مباراة النمور تعتبر هي الاخطر في الفترة الحالية و قد تتسبب في فقدان المريخ لبطولة الدوري الممتاز
مباراة الاهلي شندي تحتاج الي جاهزية فنية و بدنية وفضلا عن الجانب الذهني.
المريخ  سيجد صعوبة كبيرة في إقتلاع نقاط نمور دار الجعل الذين إعتادوا على قهر  الصعاب و تحقيق الانتصارات على الهلال و الرريخ خارج شندي دعك من ملعب دار  جعل
اخيرا
لجنة حكماء المريخ ابدت ملاحظات حول بعض الاسرء فهل يستجيب الوالي ؟
مرحلة الانتقال لصراع قانوني جديد سيجعل من الساحة الرياضية مولعة و لن تهدا ابدا خاصة ان الفيفا لن يسكت على تغيب عضوية النادي.
الاتحاد العام سيجد نفسه في روقف لا يحسد عليه
الاتحاد  العام تجاوز المفوضية و طبق النظام الدولي في إنتخاباته و هذا يؤكد ان  الفيفا سيصدر قرارات خطيرة في حق السودان في حالة عدم تطبيق قانون الفيفا
اخيرا جدا
اليوم اول ايام رمضان اللهم اجلعنا من الصائمين و القائمين !!
من  هنا نعلن عن عفونا عن كل من اساء لنا او اختلف معنا و سمعنا منه كلام غير  كريم و نطلب السماح من كل من ظلمناه او اجحفنا في حقه او سمع منا مفردة لم  ترضيه و نؤكد ان اقلامنا ظللنا نسخرها لخدمة الرياضة ورفعتها و المريخ و  نناصر الحق و المظلومين اللهم انصر الحق وسدد خطي الحادبين على مصلحة الوطن  و شتت شمل اعدائه و الظالمين يارب العالمين و اشفي مرضانا و مرضى الملسمين  و احفظ السودان و المسلمين في كل مكان .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*✯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻣﺲ :
✯ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﻪ ﺗﺤﺪﺩ 17 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﺍ ﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
دة شنو انتخابات ولة لجنة تسيير الدنيا رمضاااااان
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منقول من صفحة  Ultras Olympus Mons 

ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤـﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻴـﻢ
ﻗﺎﻝ  ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ : 》 ﻗُﻞْ ﻫَﻞْ ﻋِﻨﺪَﻛُﻢ ﻣِّﻦْ ﻋِﻠْﻢٍ ﻓَﺘُﺨْﺮِﺟُﻮﻩُ ﻟَﻨَﺎ ۖ ﺇِﻥ  ﺗَﺘَّﺒِﻌُﻮﻥَ ﺇِﻟَّﺎ ﺍﻟﻈَّﻦَّ ﻭَﺇِﻥْ ﺃَﻧﺘُﻢْ ﺇِﻟَّﺎ ﺗَﺨْﺮُﺻُﻮﻥَ 《 ﺍﻻﻧﻌﺎﻡ (  148 )
ﺑﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻤﺒﻮﺱ ﻣﻮﻧﺲ
ﺍﻋﺘﺼﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺑﺪﺃ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 01/06/2016
ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻧﺎ  ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺑﺄﻫﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻮﻗﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺑﺄﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻘﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﻓﻀﺎ ﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﺩﺭﺀﺍ ﻟﻠﺼﺮﺍﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺰﺍﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﺩﺕ ﻟﻤﺎ  ﺁﻟﺖ ﺍﻟﻴﻪ ﺍﻣﻮﺭ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﻌﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ .
ﺇﻋﺘﺼﻤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻭﻧﺎﺩﺕ  ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺘﻨﺎ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺎﻭﺯﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﺼﺎﺣﺐ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ  ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﺍﻝ . ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻧﻨﺎ ﻭﻗﻨﺎﻋﺎﺗﻨﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺸﺎﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﻟﻦ ﺗﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺍﻻ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻮﻗﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺳﻮﺍﻫﺎ .
ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ  ﺇﻋﺘﺼﺎﻣﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻮﻳﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻗﺎﻣﺘﻬﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺑﻤﺴﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ،  ﺑﻌﺪﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺑﻮﻗﻔﺔ ﺇﺣﺘﺠﺎﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﻻﺋﻴﺔ ﻭﺳﻠﻤﺖ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ  ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻣﺬﻛﺮﺓ ﺗﺤﻮﻱ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺿﻤﻨﻬﺎ ﻧﺸﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ، ﻭﻗﻴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ، ﻭﺣﺼﺮ ﻭﻧﺸﺮ ﻟﻠﺪﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ .
ﻭﻗﺪ ﻭﺿﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺪﻭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﻮﻳﺮﻳﺔ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻻﺗﻌﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﺣﺪ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﺳﺘﻈﻞ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ .
ﻛﻤﺎ  ﻇﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺗﺄﺳﻴﺴﻬﺎ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺸﻮﺭﻯ ﻭﺍﻻﺳﺘﻘﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻣﻮﺭﻫﺎ  ﻭﺍﺗﺨﺎﺫ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﺍﺗﻬﺎ ﻭ ﻇﻠﺖ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﺤﺘﻔﻆ ﻭﺗﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﺑﺘﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺉ ﻭﻗﻴﻢ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ  ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻠﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ 2013 ﻭﻇﻠﺖ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺗﺎﺳﻴﺴﻬﺎ ﺧﻂ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ  ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻓﻞ " ﻫﻜﺬﺍ ﻧﻄﻤﺢ " ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ  ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺫﺍﺗﻴﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻻﻋﺘﻤﺎﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﺷﺘﺮﺍﻛﺎﺕ ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻫﻤﺎﺕ ﺍﻋﻀﺎﺋﻬﺎ ﻓﻘﻂ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻫﻮ  ﺣﺎﻝ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ .
ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺮﻏﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻏﻠﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ  ﺑﻜﻞ ﺍﻃﻴﺎﻓﻬﻢ ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻻﺻﻮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﺎﺫ ﺗﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻭﺗﺪﻋﻲ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﻨﺘﻤﻲ  ﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﻭﻓﻖ ﺍﻣﺰﺟﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻭ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﻢ ، ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﻬﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ ﺍﻭ  ﻛﺮﻫﻬﻢ ﻭﺣﻘﺪﻫﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺴﺒﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻌﻄﻴﻞ ﻣﺼﺎﻟﺤﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺸﺨﺼﻴﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻭﻗﻔﺖ  ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻣﻨﻬﻢ .
ﺗﺆﻛﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﺮﺓ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﺍﻧﻬﺎ ﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺿﺪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻨﻬﺎ ﻻﺣﻘﺎ ﻭ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﺘﻨﺎ  ﺑﺎﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻻ ﻟﺤﺮﺻﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻏﻠﺐ ﻣﻨﺘﻘﺪﻱ ﻣﻮﻗﻒ  ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺠﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﻟﺴﺆﺍﻟﻨﺎ " ﺛﻢ ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ " ؟؟
ﺧﻼﺻﺔ  ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻝ ﻧﺆﻛﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻟﻢ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻄﻬﺎ ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺩﺉ ﻭﻗﻴﻢ  ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻛﻤﺎ ﻇﻞ ﻳﺮﻭﺝ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﻠﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻫﻨﺎ ﻭﻫﻨﺎﻙ .
ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻤﺒﻮﺱ ﻣﻮﻧﺲ ﻛﺎﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﻟﻴﺲ ﺑﺪﻋﺔ ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ . ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺣﺮﻛﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻟﺘﺮﺍﺱ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﺫﻟﻚ . ﻭﺍﻻﺛﺒﺎﺗﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻻﺋﻞ ﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ .
ﺍﻋﺘﺼﻤﺖ  ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻖ 05/06/2016 ﻭﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﻓﻀﻬﺎ  ﻟﻺﻋﺘﺼﺎﻡ ﺑﻨﺎﺀﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ " ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻗﻊ " ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻟﻘﻴﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻌﻴﺔ  ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻃﺎﻟﺒﻨﺎ ﺑﻬﺎ ، ﻛﻤﺎ ﺍﻋﻠﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺣﺪﺍﺩﻫﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻫﻠﻴﺔ  ﻭﺩﻳﻤﻮﻗﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻘﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺭﺍﺋﺪ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻞ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻄﻘﺔ .
ﺗﻨﻮﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﺁﺩ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻤﻮﻗﺮﺍﻃﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ  ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻤﺜﻞ ﻭﺁﺩ ﻟﻠﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻨﺎ ﻭﻳﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻭﺻﻤﺔ ﻋﺎﺭ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺧﺼﻮﺻﺎ  ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺉ ﻻﺗﺘﺠﺰﺃ ، ﻧﻌﻢ ﺧﺴﺮﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻧﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﺿﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ  ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻤﺎﺭﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻬﺪﻡ ﻗﻴﻢ ﻭﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﻴﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ .
ﻭﺳﺘﻈﻞ ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻤﺒﻮﺱ ﻣﻮﻧﺲ ﺗﻘﻒ ﺿﺪ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺎﺭﺳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻃﺌﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻳﻨﺎ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺭﺃﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺔ ﻭﺟﻮﺏ ﻭﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺧﻞ .
ﺍﻭﻟﻴﻤﺒﻮﺱ ﻣﻮﻧﺲ
ﻗﺪﺍﻣﻨﺎ ﻛﻴﺎﻥ ﻻﺯﻡ ﻧﺤﻤﻴﻪ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﻻﺯﻡ ﻳﻔﺪﻳﻪ



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج الم
زاكي الدين الصادق
سقوط الأقنعة (2)

*عندما نتحدث عن سقوط الأقنعة عن وجوه البعض لا نرمي هذا الحديث على عواهنه وعندما نصف مواقف البعض بالتلون نكون على إلمام كبير بحجم هذا التلون الذي يعكس لنا مدى أكاذيب البعض من قبل ومن بعد ويجعلنا للأمانة نقف على أرض صلبة عند إنتقاد من بدلوا مواقفهم حسب ما قادتهم إليه مصالحهم وليس مصلحة المريخ التي يجعل منها بعض المصلحجية عباية واسعة يجبون من خلالها هذا التلون الغريب والذي للأسف يعتقد فيه الكثير من أهل المريخ الخير لهذا المريخ لكن للأسف سنقولها منذ الأن ان مايحدث في المريخ الأن من سيناريوهات لن تصمد طويلاً وسنعود من جديد لمربع أسوأ من الذي نحن فيه الأن فنحن عندما طالبنا بضرورة إقامة الجمعية العمومية كان ومازال هدفنا ان نثبت بعض الأشياء التي للأسف سيقضي عليها ما سيفرزه التعين الذي لن يمثل في يوم إستقرار لهذه المؤسسة التي نود ان ياتي لحكمها من هو قادر على ذلك ومن يتطلع لصنع مستقبل أفضل لها في كل شي سواء الإستثمار او الإنجازات على مستوى فريق كرة القدم ونريد أيضاً ان يكون من يحكمها متصالحا مع نفسه قبل الجميع وان لا يعمل بمبدأ من يدفع هو من يتحكم ويصدر القرارات حتى ان كانت قرارات خاطئة وتورث هذا النادي مزيداً من الإخفاقات التي ظلت هي الغالبة على فترات الأخ جمال الوالي الذي عندما نكثر من إنتقاده نجد عشرات المبررات لهذه الإنتقادات ويكفي ان عودة الرجل الحالية اتت على حساب تغيب مبدأ القانون وداست على كل ذرة من الديمقراطية في هذا النادي الذي بعودة الرجل بالتعين أصبح الحديث فيه عن إقامة الجمعية وخلافوا من أحاديث تتعلق بحق أعضاء الجمعية العمومية أحاديث بلا اي قيمة فهذه لوحدها تكفي لتؤكد لنا ان عودة الرجل حتى وان تمت بطلب الكثير من أهل المريخ وهو أولهم وسخر كل علاقاته كي يعود على حساب الرسم الديمقراطي ضاربا به عرض الحائط وهو من أتت به من قبل عشرات الجمعيات في نادي المريخ الذي ظلت أيامه مع الرجل متقلبة لدرجة العجز الذي شاهدناه الأن يحدث في كل مفاصل هذا النادي ولا أدري حقا ان كان الرجل ناجح فلماذا ظل يعاني النادي الكبير بمجرد ذهابه مستقيلا أكثر من مرة فهل هذا يعتبر نجاح لمؤسسة عملاقة كالمريخ جعل منها للأسف الرئيس المستقيل من قبل والقادم بالتعين مساحة طاردة فشل كل من تصدى لإدارة الأمور فيها لان ذات المؤسسة ورثت للأسف الكثير من الأزمات والمشكلات أبان فترات رئاسته الممتدة للنادي.
*عودة الوالي مرة أخرى على جثة القانون لا تمثل إنتصار للمريخ كما يظن ويعتقد البعض بل تمثل إشعار إدانة لجميع مكونات البيت المريخي الذين فشلوا في إنجاب جمال أخر يتولى إدارة شؤون هذا النادي الذي نتابع ما يحدث فيه الأن من تهليل وتكبير لعودة رجل إستقال قبل ستة أشهر وترك من خلفه الأوضاع ملتهبة بفضل سياساته وبفضل السلبية الكبيرة للإعلام ولجميع مكونات البيت المريخي التي غيبها البعض عن حقائق كثيرة تخللت مسيرة الرجل مع حكم هذا النادي الذي لن نتوانى في الحديث عن فشل البعض فيه وعن سلبياته فالمريخ أكثر ما اسقطه وجعله لا يقف على قدميه وينتظر فقط إستمرار رجل واحد لأكثر من عقد ونيف هو ذلك التناول الغريب لتجربة الأخ جمال الإدارية التي بها من الإشرقات ما لا ننكره لكن ان نظرنا للجانب الأخر من هذه التجربة سنجد الكثير من السلبيات والإخفاقات التي مثل عدم التطرق لها من قبل أغلب القاعدة الإعلامية المريخية جريمة في حق هذا النادي الذي يذدريه الكثير من أهله للأسف.
وهج اخير
*التعين في المريخ يعلو على القانوني والشرعي، والإستثناء للأسف يطغى على الطبيعي والمتعارف عليه وهذا الحديث ان عكس شيئا سيعكس لنا حجم الماسأة التي يعيش فيها النادي العريق.
امس ذهبنا للمفوضية لإستجلاء أمر نشر كشوفات العضوية المتعلقة بنادي المريخ لكنا وجدنا العجب العجاب وسنعود غدا بالتفصيل لهذا الأمر.
رمضان كريم تصوموا وتفطروا على خير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ألوك يقود المريخ لاكتساح التريعة

ديربي سبورت
قاد محترف المريخ الجنوب سوداني الوك اكيج فريقه لاكتساح تريعة البجا  جبل الاولياء وديا بخمسة اهداف مقابل هدف بتسجيله لهدفين ومحمد الرشيد  ومجدي وابراهيم جعفر هدف .
وذلك في المباراة التي اقيمت عصر اليوم باستاد المريخ وشهدت مشاركة عدد من لاعبي المريخ الجدد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخابي عمر بخيت : لم أمارس أي ضغوط للحصول على مستحقاتي المالية



الرياضي سبورت .. 

نفى عمر بخيت نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء أن يكون قد تمرد عل المريخ في يوم من الأيام أو تأخر عن المشاركة في التدريبات من أجل ممارسة الضغوط على المجلس للحصول على مستحقاته المالية .
مشيراً إلى أنه ظل حريصاً على المشاركة في التدريبات وأعلن عن عودته للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية اعتباراً من اليوم بعد ان زالت الأسباب التي حالت دون مشاركته في التدريبات في الفترة الماضية والمتعلقة بظروفه الصحية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعرض البص الخاص بنادي مريخ كوستي الي حادث حركة مؤسف



تعرض البص الخاص بنادي مريخ كوستي الي حادث حركة مؤسف بالقرب من منطقة الشكابة بولاية الجزيرة حيث كان في رحلة عادية ولم يكن احد من افراد الفريق علي متنه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

◀ عناوين صحيــفة المريــــخ :

✯ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﻛﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﻪ ﺍﻣﺲ :
✯ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﻮﺿﻴﻪ ﺗﺤﺪﺩ 17 ﻳﻮﻧﻴﻮ ﻣﻮﻋﺪﺍ ﻹﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ.
✯ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﺩﻕ ﺣﺎﺝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺣﺴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻴﻠﻪ ﻳﺆﻛﺪﺍﻥ ﺍﻛﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﻹﺳﺘﻘﺒﺎﻝ ﻭﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻴﻨﻴﻪ .
✯ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺘﺎﻡ : ﻣﺤﺴﻦ ﺳﻴﺪ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ .. ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻣﻬﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ .
✯ ﺍﻟﻮﺯﻳﺮ ﻳﺆﻛﺪ ﻟﻮﻓﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺎﻟﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺣﺮﺻﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﻄﺒﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻥ .



عناوين قديمة فيما يبدو
لان صحيفة المريخ لم تصدر اليوم نأسف  
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
 إنتقال لنفق جديد!!

تبقت  24 ساعة فقط حسب الموعد الذي حدده الاستاذ كمال حامد لإعلان جمال الوالي  رئيسا لنادي المريخ لفترة ستة اشهر عبر لجنة يختارها وفق رؤيته لانقاذ  المريخ حسبما يقول.
هذا هو خبر اليوم و لكن هناك تداعيات سبقت إعلان  لجنة تسيير المريخ تمثلت في الشكوى التي تقدم بها اعضاء جمعية المريخ  للفيفا وهذا خبر نقطة تحول خطيرة في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية .
انتقال  الشكوى للفيفا سيدفع ثمنه السودان كله بالتجرد لعامين و هنا يبرز سؤال خطير  جدا هل يدفع الاهلة ثمن تعيين لجنة تسيير بالمريخ بحرمانهم من المشاركات  لعامين بذنب لم يجنوه ؟
الهلال و المنتخب سيتضرران من تعيين لجنة تسيير بالمريخ خلفا للجنة التسيير الحالية بعد توجهلا اعضاء الجمعية الي الفيفا
لم  يحسم امر مشاركات المريخ الافريقية حتى الآن و في الموسم الجديد وهو ما  جعل البعض يطالب بتعيين الاخ جمال بل بإعتبار ان المريخ في حالة إيقافه لن  يتضرر شيئا حسب احداث مراكش لان موقفه حسب ما طالبوا بتعيين لجنة تسيير ان  المريخ موقوف.. موقوف.. لكنهم لم يحسبوها صاح بإعتبار ان المريخ لن يحرم  لوحده من المسابقات و في حالة تجميد نشاط السودان سيكون الهلال الذي دفع ما  يفوق الـــــــــــ(25) مليار ستطاله عقوبات الفيفا كما حدث في الكويت .
متفرقات
عاد نجوم المريخ للتدريبات إستعدادا لمباراة الفريق المهمة ضد الاهلي شندي .
مباراة النمور تعتبر هي الاخطر في الفترة الحالية و قد تتسبب في فقدان المريخ لبطولة الدوري الممتاز
مباراة الاهلي شندي تحتاج الي جاهزية فنية و بدنية وفضلا عن الجانب الذهني.
المريخ  سيجد صعوبة كبيرة في إقتلاع نقاط نمور دار الجعل الذين إعتادوا على قهر  الصعاب و تحقيق الانتصارات على الهلال و الرريخ خارج شندي دعك من ملعب دار  جعل
اخيرا
لجنة حكماء المريخ ابدت ملاحظات حول بعض الاسرء فهل يستجيب الوالي ؟
مرحلة الانتقال لصراع قانوني جديد سيجعل من الساحة الرياضية مولعة و لن تهدا ابدا خاصة ان الفيفا لن يسكت على تغيب عضوية النادي.
الاتحاد العام سيجد نفسه في روقف لا يحسد عليه
الاتحاد  العام تجاوز المفوضية و طبق النظام الدولي في إنتخاباته و هذا يؤكد ان  الفيفا سيصدر قرارات خطيرة في حق السودان في حالة عدم تطبيق قانون الفيفا
اخيرا جدا
اليوم اول ايام رمضان اللهم اجلعنا من الصائمين و القائمين !!
من  هنا نعلن عن عفونا عن كل من اساء لنا او اختلف معنا و سمعنا منه كلام غير  كريم و نطلب السماح من كل من ظلمناه او اجحفنا في حقه او سمع منا مفردة لم  ترضيه و نؤكد ان اقلامنا ظللنا نسخرها لخدمة الرياضة ورفعتها و المريخ و  نناصر الحق و المظلومين اللهم انصر الحق وسدد خطي الحادبين على مصلحة الوطن  و شتت شمل اعدائه و الظالمين يارب العالمين و اشفي مرضانا و مرضى الملسمين  و احفظ السودان و المسلمين في كل مكان .







كدا وضح أنك زنطور معفن
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
تغريدة واتساب
بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
رمضان كريم للمريخاب
والقادم اجمل باذن رب العباد

رمضان كريم لكل الاحباب
رمضان كريم للاسرة الحمراء
اكثروا من الدعوات من اجل عودة المارد الاحمر الي الطريق الصحيح،،،
المريخ يمرض ولكن لايموت
دعواتنا باذن الله ستكون سند للمريخ
اكثروا من الدعاء ان ربنا يزيل الغمة التي حلت بنا
ملامح الانفراج باتت وشيك جدا جدا،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ماذالت مهاترات التحالف مستمرة
انتو رمضان دا مابتعرفوه
يعني بيانتكم وصوركم دي مابتعرفوا تلموها في رمضان!!!!
امس قلنا بيكم بيانتكم لاتقربكم الي الجماهير
اليوم نعيد نفس الجملة
بيانتكم عبارة عن حبر علي ورق لايتجاوز مساحة المكتب الكتبتوا فيه البيان !!!
احتمال البيان ذاتوا تمت صياغتة في قروب واتساب!!!
ناس الالتراس اتغابوا فيكم العرفة
والجماهير اصلا رامية طوبتكم
هو انت تكوسوا في رئيس يقودكم والجماهير تفتش لرئيس للكيان،،
يعني ننتظركم لمن تلاقو وئيس عشان الرئيس حقكم يجي رئيس لينا!!!!!
حجوه ام ضبيبينه تعرفوها
ناس مالقين رئيس عايزين يبقوا لينا رئيس والله محن؟؟؟
لم تلاقوا رئيس بعديها تعالوا ابحثوا عن الدمقراطية التي تنادون بها!!!!
كمان حابت ليها اتهامات بالعنصرية؟؟؟
والله العنصرية دي الا مشعشة في ورقكم دا ومخكم الضيق الافق!!!!
قال تحالف قال
تعرفوا تقولوا وراي
قووووووووووم لف،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تحركات تشهدها القروبات للاستعداد لنفرة الثبات،،،
نفرة حتعطي المتفرجين ودعاة الخلافات درس
درس في معني حب الكيان
الكيان فقط
لكن ناس الطاسة الضائعة ضائع ليهم رئيس وبيان وصوره في الجرنال؟؟؟
الجرنال دي باللهجه المصرية
جماهير المريخ لن تتوقف عند محطة بيانتكم كثيرا لانها تشبه رسائل الرصيد واعلانات اليتيوب
لاذم نعمل كلمة تخطي لهذا البيان !!!!
عشان نشوف المادة الدسمة الاساسية،،،،
بيان مين الجاي تقول علية
اقول ليكم
اللهم اني صائم تكفي للرد علي اسلوبكم وبيانتكم
كل مريخابي حيسمع اسمكم ولا يشوف بيان من التحالف
فقط تذكر وقول
( اللهم اني صاااااااائم )
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
مافي بيان بييقنع ليهو مشجع مريخي واحد
الكل اتفق واقتنع انو المريخ في اذمة حقيقيه بسبب سؤ الادارة
والكل اتفق انو كيسكم فاضي
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
شكرا التراس مونس وهو يفض الاعتصام
وشكرا ليكم لتفهمك ادبيات المرحلة،؟،،
المريخ كيان لنا الفخر نكون نحن جنود له،،،،،
محتاجين تفعيل الدعم منذ اليوم
الدعم ثم الدعم ثم الدعم
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
علي مشرفي القروبات معاقبة ومحاسب كل متطاول علي الزعيم
وتصفية القروبات تصفية صحيحة
مع اوضد فقط؟؟؟
اللون الرمادي لاينفع في الايام الجاية،،،
المرحلة لاتتحمل اي تراخي
واصحاب المصالح والتلميع والتنظير !!!!
الكل عاش تجربة التسيير السابقة
والكل شاهد كل التفاصيل،،،؟؟
محتاجين عودة الروح للمريخ
عودة الروح بايدينا نحن الجماهير،،،،
اخي مشرف القروب راجع تصرفات بعض اعضاء القروبات،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
شكرا لكل شخص يبادل المريخ الحب
وشكرا لكل شخص يبحث عن مصلحة الكيان المريخ
نجوم التسجيلات امس كانوا اسود في الميدان
لكن نتمنىً دعمنا يصل للمكان المحدد فقط!!!!
الوالي ان حضر لابد من عكس الصوره الصحيحة للكيان ،،
لابد من مشاركة الجميع نفرة الثبات،،
ياريت الناس تتفق علي مصلحة الكيان وبعديها لكل حادث حديت

تصوموا وتفطروا علي خير
وربنا يوفقنا لخدمة الزعيم
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
تغريدة مرورية
وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
اصل واتصل
اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
الطريق ملك للجميع فلاتفتكر انه ملكك وحدك وتقعد تشتم في خلق الله،،،
طول بالك من اجل عيالك
تزكر دائما
ان اسرتك وعيالك في انتظارك
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا انا اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل 
ياسر بشير 
سجلنا موقفا للتاريخ 

* يبدو أن مد الوالياب والراغبين في ديمومة حكم الفرد في المريخ كان أقوى منّا عندما خضنا معركتنا الأخيرة بكل قوة وجسارة من أجل ان لا تتواصل فتنة الحكم المطلق في النادي الكبير.
* لم نخض معركتنا بسبب مواجد ذاتية ولا ضغينة تجاه أي شخص في المريخ أو خلافه، ولكن لقناعة راسخة في عقولنا، وقد حاولنا بقدر الإمكان ان تصل رسالتنا لكل المريخاب وان ننبههم إلى أن بإمكانهم إدارة ناديهم بواسطة وجوه جديدة تحتاج فقط للثقة في النفس.
* أردنا أن نشحذ الهمم ولكنهم أرادوا الخنوع.
* قلنا بالأمس: ليس لدينا أي مشكلة مع السيد جمال الوالي الرئيس المرتقب من جديد للمريخ؛ بل نعتبره رمزياً مريخياً يمكننا الدفاع عنه متى ما دعى الداعي إلى ذلك.
* ولا يمكننا ان نتنّكر للرجل الذي قدم كل غالً ونفيس من أجل مريخنا العظيم خلال السنوات الماضية أصاب فيها كثيراً من النجاحات والإنجازات.
* ولكننا نكره بشدة ان يظهر المريخ بلا حيلة واسيراً لرجل مهما علا شأنه.
* وعلى هذه الرؤى إنطلقت حملتنا ومن الممكن ان تتجدد مرة أخرى متى ما سنحت الفرصة.
* أما الآن وقد أصبح تعيين جمال الوالي رئيساً لنادي المريخ على رأس لجنة التسيير الجديدة التي ستعلن خلال ساعات فليس أمامنا سوى الوقوف خلف رأي الأغلبية التي اختارت الرجل من جديد.
* ندرك أن خطوة التعيين ستؤدي إلى تعطيل كثير من المسائل القانونية والاستحقاقات المهمة في مقدمتها إلغاء إجراءات الجمعية العمومية.
* ومن المؤسف حقاً أن تُلغى الديمقراطية لتكون الإنقلابات الغاشمة هي الخيار الأفضل.
* من الأشياء المُحيّرة حقاً أن وأد الديمقراطية يلاقي كل هذا الإجماع والتأييد وهي امور يمكن أن تحدث بكثرة في السودان.
* ألم يقل من قبل احد نواب برلماننا: ( والله الديمقراطية دي لو شالا كلب ما بنقول ليهو جر).
* هذه ثقافتنا وهذه طريقتنا نؤيد الإنقلابات ونطرب لها ونكره الديمقراطية.
* وفي المريخ ذاته كانت هناك تجربة مع الوالي فقد ترشّح في مواجهته في واحدة من الانتخابات السيد مبارك تكتيك ومع ثقة أنصار الوالي في فوز واليهم إلا أنهم كرهوا الديمقراطية لأنها سمحت لتكتيك بمواجهة الوالي.
* فهل مجتمعنا مجتمع إستعلائي، وإنتقائي؟.
* المهم أننا سجلنا موقفاً للتأريخ ولم نقف على الحياد في وقت الأزمات مع علمنا ان الاغلبية لا تقبل في هذا الوقت بديلاً غير الوالي.
* سنواصل رسالتنا بكل قوة ونرصد فترة الوالي الجديدة ولن نتوانى في نقده وهو ديدننا الذي لن نحيد عنه وإن تزحوحت الجبال الراسيات.
* بل هي مسؤليتنا التأريخية أمام الجماهير ومن أجل المريخ العشق الأبدي.
* الآن كلنا خلف الوالي ومن يختار مع أسفنا على ضياع الديمقراطية وتفويت الفرصة التأريخية في تسيير شؤون النادي بعيداً عن قبضة الفرد. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*على ذمة قوون..الفاتح مختار يترشح لانتخابات الاتحاد العام 
ذكرت قوون في عددها الصادر اليوم ان مولانا الفاتح مختار قد تقدم لقيادة الاتحاد العام في الانتخابات المقبلة ويجدر ذكره ان الانتخابات المقبلة ستشهد تنافسا شرسا بين المترشحين وخاصة بعد التعديلات الجديدة. 
*

----------


## عادل الناصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

كدا وضح أنك زنطور معفن




ده منو هو؟ ياخي تحليلو عجيب جداً ،،، ببساطة الفيفا لا علاقة لها بانتخابات أو تعيينات إدارات الأندية.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




انتقال الشكوى للفيفا سيدفع ثمنه السودان كله بالتجرد لعامين و هنا يبرز سؤال خطير جدا هل يدفع الاهلة ثمن تعيين لجنة تسيير بالمريخ بحرمانهم من المشاركات لعامين بذنب لم يجنوه ؟



....نعم اظهر وبان على حقيقتك شايل هم الهلال والاهلة وجاي تبرطع عندنا روووح برطع مع الاهلة ..يعني جنس ده يقولوا عليه شنو!!!!!..رشيد على عمر معليش ظلمناك كتير ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة |
| امير عوض ::
تخالف التحالف  

:: 

âک…كل الشعب الأحمر إجتمع علي كلمة سواء عدا بعض الأصوات النشاز!!

âک…هذه الأصوات لم تخرج من الصف لأجل مصلحة المريخ الكيان كما يدعون.. و لكنها أتخذت المسلك الخطأ بسبب إبعادها عن العمل الإداري نتيجة الفشل المدقع..

âک…و يأتي علي رأس هذه القائمة (المفارقة للجماعة) تنظيم صغير يضم بعض (الإداريين الزعلانين) تحت إسم تحالف المعارضة..

âک…تحالف عضويته تعد بأصابع اليد الواحدة.. لم نعرف له تأريخا في الدعم القريب و لا دور في مساندة المريخ ساعة الحوجة!!

âک…تحالف.. تتحرك عضلاته (لا إراديا) متي ما ذكر إسم الوالي.. لا لشئ سوي أن الرجل أسقط أولئك الإداريين من حساباته..

âک…تحالف بلا برامج أو خطط مدروسة لإنتشال المريخ من وهدته.. هدفه واحد و طريقه ثابت لا يحيد عنه و هو إبعاد الوالي عن المريخ بأي ثمن و بعدها فالتحترق روما..

âک…تحالف "كان" يضم من عمل سكرتيرا للوالي (ثمانية سنوات) كاملات.. و أتي بعدها يحدثنا عن الفشل و ضرورة التغيير!!

âک…فأين كانت دعوة التغيير طيلة السنوات (العجاف) اللاتي شهدن تواجدك الإداري؟ و ما هي الخطوات التي قمت بها لتحويل مسار المريخ (الفاشل حسب نظرتكم) أيام كنت علي سدة القرار المريخي؟

âک…النتيجة لا شئ.. و المحصلة صفر بارز لدعوة حق أريد بها باطل!!

âک…و من أجل هذا لفظ المريخاب هذا التنظيم البائس الفطير.. ذلك أنه لا يمثل أمانيهم و لا يحملها في جوفه و هو بذلك يغرد خارج السرب تماما..

âک…فاليعلم أهل التحالف (إن بقي منهم أحد بعد موجة الإستقالات) بأن شعب المريخ أدري بمن يبحث عن مصلحة الكيان و من يقدم ذاته علي المريخ.. فقد إنتهي زمن الجهل و اللعب بالشعارات و بات المريخ كتابا مفتوحا للجميع.. و وصل الوعي المريخي سدرة منتهاه و صار خداعه من رابع المستحيلات..

âک…إنتهي زمن المعارضة من أجل المعارضة.. و بات الصراع صراع فكر و برامج..

âک…لهذا عليكم الإعتذار من هذا الجمهور المعلم.. فما تقدمونه الآن من طرح (عفي عنه الزمن) و بادت الأيام التي كان (بأكل فيها عيش)!!

âک…فعارضوا كما شئتم.. فنقطة في البحر لا تغير من طعمه أو لونه في شئ..

âک…و لكن عليكم قبل أن تعارضوا أن تسألوا أنفسكم بضعة أسئلة و لتكن أجاباتكم عليها بمنتهي الصراحة..

âک…هل يملك تنظيمكم مقومات قيادة النادي الكبير؟

âک…ما هي برامجكم و خططكم الآنية و المستقبلية؟

âک…و ما هو مقدار دعمكم للجنة التسيير خلا المائة مليون التي قدمتموها لصحيفة المريخ (كدين واجب السداد)؟

âک…ما هو دوركم في التسجيلات المنصرمة؟

âک…و بم دعمتم معسكرات الفريق لهذا العام؟

âک…و هل تراكم ستعارضون حال قرر الوالي ضم بعضكم في مجلسه؟

âک…أجيبوا علي هذه الأسئلة بشفافية.. و بعدها قدموا كتابكم بيمينكم لمخاطبة جمهور المريخ.

âک…نبضات أخيرةâک…

âک…تنظيم التحالف فقد عرابيه نادر مالك و عصام الحاج فإزداد تهالكا و ضعفا..

âک…الأغرب للخيال هو حديث تنظيم (بلا جمهور) بإسم جماهير المريخ!!

âک…و يبقي الحديث حول الذهاب للوزان إستهلاكيا لا يسمن و لا يغني من جوع..

âک…لوزان مين و الناس صايمين!!

âک…تنظيم فاشل عن تسمية رئيس له كمرشح.. و مع ذلك يتحدث قادته عن مقدرتهم لإدارة المريخ!!

âک…هب أن الأقدار تلطفت بهم و ملكوا حكم المريخ.. هل سيتركونه بلا رئيس أم ماذا هم فاعلون؟

âک…تنظيم لا يملك في المريخ إلا صفحة (فيس بوك فقيرة الأعضاء) و قروب واتساب به نفس الأعضاء.. و مع ذلك يحلم بحكم المريخ العظيم و يتحدث بإسم جماهيره المليونية!!

âک…تنظيم عارض الوالي حتي بح صوته.. و بعد إستقالة الوالي دخلوا في (بيات شتوي) بلا دعم أو سند للجنة التسيير.. و ما أن سمعوا بعودة المحبوب إلا و لطموا الخدود و شقوا الجيوب بكاء علي الديمقراطية!!

âک…الديمقراطية عند هؤلاء كلمة حق أريد بها باطل..

âک… ï»«ï»¢ ï؛ƒï»ںï؛’ï؛´ï»®ï»™ ï؛©ِï؛›ï؛ژï؛­ ï؛§ï؛°ٍّ ï»§ï؛ژï»‹ï»¢ ï؛چï»·ï؛³ï»¼ï»™.. ï»£ï»¨ï»گï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï»”ï»´ï»’
ْ
ï»­ ï؛©ï»‹ï»®ï»™ ï؛—ï؛ژï؛‌ العزّ
ï»“ï؛¨ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛°ّ
ï»£ï؛ ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛°ّ
ï؛·ï»¤ï؛² ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛°ّ
ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛°
ï»‹ï؛°ّ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛°ّ
ï؛»ï؛’ّï»®ï؛چ ï»“ï»² ï؛©ï»£ï؛ژï»™َ ï»‹ï؛¼ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛¬ï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¨ï»´ï»’
ْ
ï»­ ï؛ƒï»§ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»± ï؛£ï؛®ï»• ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ُï؛¸ï؛ژï؛·ï؛” ï»“ï»² ï»«ï»®ï؛چï»™َ..
ï»£ï»¤ï؛°ّï»•َ ï؛چï»·ï؛؟ï»¼ï»‰ِ، ï»£ï»„ï» ï»®ï»‌َ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ـï؛°ï»³ï»’.ْ

âک…نبضة أخيرةâک…

الجعجعة وحدها لن تدير المريخ.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*الشعار ده شعار المريخ الاصلي  مريخ السودان وليس مريخ كوستي ..والصدام مكتوب( الرهيب) والبص قالو بص سياحي ركابه لاعبي مريخ كوستي ..وما فهمنا حاجة ونتمنى السلامة للجميع ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*:: أوف سايد 
حسن محجوب ::
مرحباً بالشهر الفضيل

*  اليوم أول أيام شهر رمضان المعظم أعاده الله علينا وعليكم باليمن والبركات وتصوموا وتفطروا على خير.. مرحباً بشهر رمضان نسأل الله أن يجعله خيراً وبركة ووحدة وصفاءً ووئاماً وازدهاراً لسودان العزة والكرامة تقدماً ورفعة وللرياضة التي ننشد لها حتى نصل إلى مصاف الكرة العالمية.

* نسأل الله ان يعين قائد الركب الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي في هذا الشهر الفضيل الذي يطل علينا اليوم بنعمه وخيره الوفير ان تكتمل مسيرة المريخ ويوفقه فى اختيار مجلس متناسق متحد الرؤى.. فالمرحلة المقبلة هي مرحلة مفصلية في تاريخ المريخ الحديث الذي لا يقبل التفرقة والتشرذم.

* المرحلة القادمة هي اختبار حقيقي لأولئك الذين يسبحون ضد التيار ويرفضون تعيين لجنة التسيير فقيام جمعية عمومية في هذا التوقيت مضيعة للوقت وعودة للخلف فالمريخ مجابه بمشاكل تحتاج لالتفاف الجميع حوله ولاتوجد ضمانات في ان تفرز الجمعية رئيساً بالمواصفات المطلوبة.

* المريخ يمر بمنعطف خطير يتطلب التوحد لمقابلة التحديات الجسام التي يمر بها هذه الايام ونشكر مجلس الشورى الذي استشعر المسئولية وبذل جهداً وفيراً في اقناع الوالي ورئاسة الجمهورية للتدخل في موضوع عودة الوالي الخيار المريخي الاوحد.

* لو كنت في مكان مجموعة التحالف لتساميت فوق الصرعات ووضعت يدي فوق أيدي مجلس الشورى بدل من الاستقالة فالمطالبة بالانتخابات في هذا الوقت تعني العودة للمربع الاحباط والهزائم والانكسارات .. لا وقت للعودة للخلف فقد ولى زمن التشرذم والاحتراب.

* لاتوجد ضمانات في ان تفرز الجمعية مجلس يستطيع ان يحل هذه المشاكل المالية التي تتمثل في حل مشاكل الجهاز الفني ومدير الكرة ومطالبات الاجانب الدولارية ومستحقات اللاعبين الوطنيين وايفاء شيكات لجنة التسيير المتلتلة والدانيين والتهديد بفتح البلاغات في الشيكات المرتدة ودونكم البلاغ في مواجهة رئيس لجنة التسيير.

* جميع الاسرة المريخية استقبلت خبر عودة قائد الركب الرئيس المحبوب بسعادة غامرة فقد نقل السيد والي الخرطوم خبر توجيهات رئيس الجمهورية سعادة المشير عمر البشير بعودة جمال الوالي وبدأ فعلياً الوالي في اختيار معاونيه واحسب بأن الوالي سوف يستفيد من أخطائه السابقة.

* يجب على المريخاب الخلصاء ان يشمروا من ساعد الجد ويجهزوا انفسهم للوقوف جنباً الى جنب مع الوالي الغالي وان يشرعوا فورا في تجهيز المساهمات لتكون جاهزة لتقديمها لوالي الجمال بمجرد تعيينه.

* ان نسينا فاننا لا ننسى الوقفة الكبيرة التي وقفتها قروبات الواتساب مع لجنة التسيير وهي تقدم اكثر من نصف مليار في أربع ساعات للجنة التسيير مما ادهش الرئيس ونسي.

* مليار جنيه هي أقل ما نقدمه للرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي بمجرد تعيينه كفتحة خشم فقط حتى يعرف بأن جماهير المريخ  الوفية دائما تقف معه في خندق واحد وتمهد له ارضية صلبة للانطلاق.

* أؤيد بشدة فكرة الاخ عبد الرحمن الخضر رئيس رابطة المريخ بجدة بأن يساهم الف مريخي من المقتدرين المريخاب بمبلغ الف جنيه شهرياً ليكون العائد مليار جنيه شهرياً.

* أحيي من على البعد قطاع الاستثمار ولجنة المنشآت بلجنة التسيير على المجهود الضخم الذي بذل وتجهيزهم التصاميم الخاصة بالمجمع التجاري وصالة الافراح بالحتانة والتي تم الاتفاق على انشائها مع المجموعة العربية الصينية والتي احسب انها اذا ما قدر لها ان ترى النور فانها سوف تغني المريخ عن الكثير والكثير.

* أعود وأهمس في اذن اعضاء التحالف المريخي بأن يستجيبوا لصوت العقل والجلوس مع كبار المريخاب وان يتم الاتفاق حول الرؤية الحمراء بعيداً عن التشنجات وان يكون الهدوء وتصفية النفوس والنوايا هو ديدنهم لتجاوز هذه المرحلة التي تتطلب وحدة الصف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يؤكد عودته لرئاسة المريخ ويستعرض العديد من المشاريع الاستثمارية
الرئيس يطالب بعبد الصمد والفريق طارق ومتوكل والشورى يقترح حسن الوسيلة والصادق حاج علي


استطاعت الصدى أن تتحصل على أدق تفاصيل الاجتماع المطول الذي عقده مجلس الشورى المريخي مع جمال الوالي العائد من جديد لرئاسة نادي المريخ عبر لجنة تسيير تُجرى المشاورات الآن على نطاق واسع من أجل الإعلان عنها في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة وتفيد المتابعات أن الوالي دفع بجملة أسماء للشورى حتى تكون لجواره في المجلس الجديد، وخلافاً لما تم تداوله على نطاق واسع يرغب الوالي في العودة برفقة حرسه القديم دون أن يظهر أي اسم جديد حتى الآن.

 استعرض الاجتماع الذي عقده مجلس الشورى المريخي مع جمال الوالي خطة الرجل في الدورة الرئاسية الجديدة التي تنتظره بنادي المريخ وعنوانها الأبرز الاستثمار من أجل الاستفادة من الدرس القاسي الذي خرج به المريخ من ابتعاد جمال الوالي لفترة قليلة جداً حيث يرغب الشورى أن يكرّس الوالي الدورة الرئاسية الجديدة لتفعيل الاستثمار باعتباره المخرج الوحيد من كل أزمات المريخ المالية حتى لا يتأثر الوضع الإداري في النادي اذا رغب جمال الوالي في الابتعاد من جديد وتفاكر مجلس الشورى المريخي مع الوالي حول المشاريع الاستثمارية المطروحة في الوقت الراهن وتلك التي اقترحها الفريق أول مهندس عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والي الخرطوم الذي يرغب في تحويل الأندية إلى شركات استثمارية تستفيد من الودائع في مقابلة منصرفاتها، ومن جانبه قدم جمال الوالي جملة مقترحات لمشاريع استثمارية مبتكرة يعتقد بأنها تحقق دخلاً عالياً يجعل النادي ينعم بالاستقرار المادي وفي مقدمة المشاريع تحويل نادي المريخ الحالي إلى فندق حتى يمزّق الأحمر فاتورة الإقامة في الفنادق التي ظلت تحاصر النادي بمديونيات مليارية بحيث يضم هذا الفندق أكثر من 26 غرفة مع مطعم كبير وصالات ووعد جمال الوالي بالإشراف بنفسه على هذا المشروع لأنه سيوفّر الكثير من المال لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ.

مشاريع استثمارية في الطريق

كذلك استعرض الوالي للشورى مشروع المجمع التجاري ورؤيته لهذا المشروع إلى جانب النادي الأسري وإعادة تأهيل الإستاد وتفعيل العضوية حتى تصبح من أهم مصادر الدخل لخزانة نادي المريخ، وأكد الوالي في اجتماعه للشورى أنه لا يستطيع أن يتحمل مجدداً كلفة تمويل النادي لذلك سيأتي برفقة مجلس شرف يضم أكثر من 200 شخصية من بينهم كوادر اقتصادية ورجال مال وأعمال وأقطاب ورموز متوقعاً أن يوفّر هذا المجلس الكثير من الدعم المادي لخزانة النادي.

أسماء مقترحة

بعد ذلك تفاكر الشورى مع جمال الوالي حول الأسماء التي ستكون برفقته في الدورة الرئاسية الجديدة وبرغم ما ذكره عدد من أعضاء الشورى بأن الوالي اشترط الا يعود برفقته أي إداري عمل معه في وقتٍ سابق الا أن الرجل أظهر تمسكاً واضحاً بالحرس القديم خاصة الذين دعموا مسيرته في وقتٍ سابق مثل عبد الصمد محمد عثمان الذي اقترح الاستعانة به في منصب نائب الرئيس إلى جانب الفريق طارق عثمان الطاهر في منصب الأمين العام باعتبار أن الفريق طارق من أكفأ الكوادر التي شغلت هذا المنصب والذي أحدث عبره حِراكاً واضحاً في الأمانة العامة للنادي مما جعلها تقوم بواجباتها على أكمل وجه وسيكون إلى جوار الفريق طارق متوكل أحمد علي في منصب نائب الامين العام وهو ذات المنصب الذي شغله في آخر مجلس للوالي بكفاءة عالية، واتفق الوالي مع الشورى على التفاكر والتشاور حول بقية الأسماء لاستكمال اللجنة توطئة للإعلان عنها في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة واقترح مجلس الشورى ضم المهندس الصادق حاج علي للمجلس الجديد باعتبار أن الرجل استطاع أن يحدث نقلة كبرى في ملف التسويق وأن يقوم بمبادرات جريئة في ملف الاستثمار وطالما أن المجلس الجديد عنوانه الأبرز الاستثمار المؤكد أن الصادق سيكون مطلوباً بشدة في المجلس الجديد.

جدل حول الخيار الثاني

الخيار الثاني الذي اقترحه مجلس الشورى يتوقع له أن يثير الكثير من الجدل بعد أن طلب ضم حسن الوسيلة للمجلس الجديد باعتبار أنه قام بعمل جيد في قطاع المنشآت لكن حسن الوسيلة كانت له العديد من المواقف العدائية تجاه جمال الوالي دون مبرر وفي مقدمتها حديثه في المؤتمر الصحفي لمجلس المريخ عندما اتهم أيادٍ خفية بتحريك البلاغات ضد الرئيس أسامة ونسي بطريقة مريبة إلى جانب العديد من الإشارات المبطّنة التي ستجعل من الوسيلة خياراً غير مرغوب فيه سيما وأن كل العمل الذي حدث في قطاع المنشآت كان بفضل حراك مجموعات الواتساب والإدارة الذكية من قبل المهندس طارق زروق والذي يستحق أن يظهر في لجنة التسيير بدلاً من حسن الوسيلة.

الوالي يعد باستكمال لجنته اليوم

من جانبه وعد جمال الوالي مجلس الشورى بدراسة المقترحات المقدمة وأن يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من أجل الإعلان الرسمي عن لجنة التسيير الجديدة وبعد الاتفاق على الأسماء سيقابل جمال الوالي وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم مساء اليوم لوضع اللمسات الأخيرة للجنة التسيير توطئة للإعلان عنها.

الوالي يستعرض الاتفاق الإطاري مع الشركة الصينية

استعرض جمال الوالي في اجتماعه مع الشورى الاتفاق الإطاري مع الشركة العربية الصينية المنفّذة لعدد من المشاريع الاستثمارية المقترحة لنادي المريخ وفي قطعة الأرض التي يمتلكها النادي في الحتانة وأمّن الجميع على أن هذا المشروع سيمثل نقلة كبرى في ملف الاستثمار بنادي المريخ وسيجعل الأحمر ينعم بالاستقرار المالي والإداري في وقتٍ قريب.

توقعات بالإعلان عن اللجنة اليوم عبر مؤتمر صحفي

لا تستبعد المصادر أن يتحول اجتماع جمال الوالي مع اليسع الصديق وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لتنوير صحفي للإعلان عن لجنة التسيير الجديدة حتى تباشر مهامها فوراً لتضع حداً لحالة الفراغ الإداري الذي عانى منه النادي.

ارتياح للأفكار الجديدة للوالي

كان مجلس الشورى يتخوف من احتمال أن تواجه جمال الوالي الكثير من المصاعب المالية لتؤدي لابتعاده من جديد عن العمل الإداري لكن الوالي قدم تطمينات كبيرة لمجلس الشورى واستعرض لهم المشاريع الاستثمارية التي سيدفع بها لتحدث نقلة كبرى في ملف الاستثمار إلى جانب الأسماء الكبيرة التي ستكون بجواره في مجلس الشرف والذي سيلعب دوراً بارزاً في توفير الدعم المالي المطلوب لمجلس الإدارة عطفاً على العناصر التي ستكون معه في المجلس ولا تنقصها القدرة المالية لمقابلة الصرف المالي المتزايد وفي مقدمة هذه الأسماء عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب الرئيس والذي كان جمال الوالي من أشد المطالبين بأن يكون إلى جواره في المجلس الجديد نظراً للأدوار الكبيرة التي قام بها عبد الصمد في كل الفترات التي عمل فيها مع جمال الوالي إلى جانب الدور المهم الذي يمكن أن يقوم به عبد الصمد في ضبط الصرف وإدارة القطاع الرياضي بدرجة عالية من الكفاءة ودون أن تواجه المريخ أي مشاكل في الوفاء بالمستحقات المالية للاعبين.

تحديات كبيرة تنتظر الوالي بعد العودة

ستكون هناك العديد من التحديات الكبيرة التي تنتظر جمال الوالي في دورته الجديدة وفي مقدمتها المديونيات الضخمة التي تركتها لجنة التسيير المريخية والتي كانت تشكو من أن مجلس الوالي أورثها مديونية تصل إلى ثلاثة مليار لترحل التسيير وتترك مديونية تُقدر بأكثر من عشرة مليار لمجلس جمال الوالي لكن من حُسن الحظ أن الجزء الأكبر من هذه المديونيات يتعلق بمستحقات اللاعبين الذين يمكن أن يقبلوا بأي حل في الحصول على مستحقاتهم لأن وصول الوالي للرئاسة يجعلهم لا يشعرون بالقلق على مستحقاتهم المالية وبالتالي لا يتوقع انسحاب أي لاعب من الإعداد بسبب مستحقاته المالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
أعقلها يا والي ..

# بدأت ملامح لجنة التسيير في الظهور بعد التسريبات الإعلامية ووضحت بصورة شبه نهائية تركيبة الضباط الأربعة
# كتبنا من قبل عن ضرورة منح الفرصة لوجوه جديدة حتى نُفرخ أكبر عدد من الكوادر بدلاً من تكرار وجوه محددة
# الغريب في الأمر أن الوجوه المكررة تلج المجالس المتعاقبة إما عبر العضوية المستجلبة أو مستغلةً لعلاقاتها الخاصة بالوالي وليتها تلج العمل الإداري مدفوعة بقدراتها الإدارية
# نعود ونقول أننا طالبنا بمنح الفرصة لوجوه أخرى قوية وأمينة على المريخ وقادرة على تقديم تجربة إدارية نموذجية ولكن يبدو أننا سندور في ذات التوليفة القديمة التى أدمنت الظهور
# سنُسلم بخيارات رئيس المريخ المقبل ولكن نقول أننا نأمل ونتمنى ونحلم ونتعشم بأن نشهد مرحلة إدارية جديدة مختلفة مصحوبة بفكر إداري مختلف بعيداً عن الأداء الإداري الضعيف والمتخلف والبدائي
# مطلوب من الوالي وضع من قرر الإستعانة بهم من عناصر قديمة تحت ضغط رقابي عنيف حتى يُسهموا في معاونته بتقديم تجربة ممتازة بعد أن أرهقوا المريخ وأرهقونا بتجارب هزيلة وباهتة لا ترقى لظهورها في نادٍ كبير مثل المريخ
# نطالب الوالي بإبعاد بعض من إستعان بهم عن محيط فريق الكرة تحديداً بعد أن قدموا أكثر التجارب تواضعاً في تأريخ المريخ الحديث وكادوا أن يتسببوا في كوارث تُقضي على أخضر المريخ
# نصيحة لوجه الله منا للأخ جمال الوالي بأن يُبعد الأخ عبد الصمد تحديداً عن محيط فريق الكرة وأن يلتزم الرجل بما يليه من مهام كنائب للرئيس وأن يحافظ على هيبة المنصب بدلاً من الظهور المستمر والثابت حول الفريق والقيام بمهام هي من صميم عمل مدير الكرة وليس نائب الرئيس
# كتبنا قبل عامين أن منصب الرئيس له هيبته ولكن الأخ عبد الصمد يُفرغه من هذه الهيبة تماماً عبر ممارسات إدارية ليست من إختصاصه وتغوله الصريح والمتعمد على إختصاصات غيره
# على الأخ جمال أن يعلم أن وجود عبد الصمد حول فريق الكرة سيصدع رأسه ولا يصب في مصلحة فريق الكرة إطلاقاً ولا بد من العمل وفقاً للنظام المعمول به بإدارة الفريق عبر دائرة الكرة والتى يفترض أن تلعب دور الوسيط بين فريق الكرة كجهاز فني ولاعبين ومجلس الإدارة
# ليت الأخ جمال الوالي تولى أعباء رئاسة القطاع الرياضي بمفرده والعمل عبر مدير كرة قوي وأمين بدلاً من إطلاق الحبل لعبد الصمد ليمارس طريقته الإدارية التقليدية والمتخلفة التى عفا عليها الدهر وأصبحت من الأمس
# الفريق طارق المرشح لمنصب الأمانة العامة نعتبره أفضل الخيارات التى لجأ إليها الوالي لما عُرف عن الرجل من ترتيب في عمله زائداً أن الرجل موسوعة في القوانين ونثق ثقة عمياء في قدرته على مواصلة تجربته النموذجية فقط نأمل أن يكون من يعينه في الأمانة العامة شخص قادر على توفير الأجواء الصحية وأن يكون وجهاً جديداً حتى يستفيد من قدرات سعادة الفريق بالصورة المطلوبة
# فقط مطلوب من الوالي أن يمنح الفريق طارق المساحات المطلوبة للتحرك بحرية وراحة دون أن يعطله بعض المتطفلين ممن ظلوا يتغولون على صلاحياته الفترة السابقة وظل الرجل صامتاً حفاظاً على مصلحة الكيان
# أعقلها يا والي وأبعد من يُسببون لك ولفريق الكرة الإزعاج وقيدهم بمهامهم وأدوارهم فقط دون تجاوز لحدودهم الإدارية
# الهدوء مطلوب المرة المقبلة وهذا الهدوء يتطلب إنضباط الجميع وتنفيذ ما هو مطلوب منهم .. # المريخ يحتاج بشدة لعمل إسعافي سريع حتى يتعافى فريق الكرة من بعض ُمعيقات سيره
# كتب الإعلام المريخي كثيراً عن بعض الإشراقات الموجودة بلجنة التسيير ونادى بضرورة وجودها ضمن منظومة العمل الإداري المقبلة سواء كانت مجالس مُنتخبة أو لجان تسيير
# إتفق إعلام المريخ على ثلاثة أسماء رأى أنها قدمت عطاءً متميزاً تتمثل في الإخوة حسن الوسيلة والصادق حاج علي وعصام مزمل
# والحق يقال أن هذا الثلاثي أظهر قدرات إدارية مهولة رغم الأجواء الغريبة التى عملت فيها لجنة التسيير ورغم الهجوم عليها بواسطة عدد من أهل المريخ إلا أن هذا الثلاثي وفي خضم تلاطم الأمواج باللجنة بسبب القصورة المالي نجده قدم عملاً راقياً أهله إلى تكوين رأي عام موجب من أهل المريخ جمهور وإعلام وأقطاب
# ليت الأخ جمال الوالي إستعان بمن إتفق الجميع على تميزهم ومردودهم العملي الناجح حتى يواصوا رحلة العطاء ويكون المريخ قد كسب إداريين متميزين بعد أن ظللنا ندور في فلك مجموعة بعينها
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# تعيين الأخوين حسن الوسيلة والصادق حاج علي في اللجنة الجديدة يعني مواصلة ما بدأه الرجلان من عمل كبير
# من قبل تولى منصب نائب الرئيس عدد من الشخصيات المحترمة مثل سعادة الفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى ومدني الحارث مؤخراً ولم نسمع ولو بالصدفة تغول أحدهما على صلاحيات غيره لأن الرجلين يدركان جيداً ما هو مطلوب منهما لما يتمتعان به من وعي كبير وحكمة إدارية وفهم متقدم
# فريق الكرة (الفيهو مكفيهو) ويحتاج إلى أجواء صحية وهادئة بدلاً من الهرجلة التى يدمنها البعض بسبب عدم الوعي بما هو مطلوب منهم
# هضربة إعلام الهلال عقب تأكيد عودة الوالي تكشف حجم الخوف والرعب ويكفي الحديث بصورة راتبة عن الوالي على الأعمدة الزرقاء وفي المقابل لم يحدث أن تناول أو إنزعج إعلامي مريخي واحد بقدوم رئيس هلالي
# أهل الهلال يخشون عودة الوالي .. وبدورنا نتمناها عودة مختلفة تماماً حتى تكون الرهبة والهضربة أكبر ..



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بعثة المنتخب تصل فجر الثلاثاء 
 
 
  ستصل بعثة المنتخب الوطني البلاد فجر غدٍ  الثلاثاء قادمة من سيراليون عقب مواجهة منتخبها ضمن الجولة الخامسة من  تصفيات كأس الامم الافريقية .. حيث تحركت البعثة من فري تاون العاصمة  السيراليونية عصر امس ووصلت الي كينيا في طرق عودتها للبلاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نور الخطيب
					

الشعار ده شعار المريخ الاصلي  مريخ السودان وليس مريخ كوستي ..والصدام مكتوب( الرهيب) والبص قالو بص سياحي ركابه لاعبي مريخ كوستي ..وما فهمنا حاجة ونتمنى السلامة للجميع ..



الباص قبل الحادث بلحظات 


الباص بعد الحادث 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محاولات لإقناع الفادني بالعمل في لجنة التسيير الجديدة

علمت الصدى أن جمال الوالي يبذل مجهوداً مقدراً من أجل إقناع القطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني للعمل في لجنة التسيير الجديدة كما لمع اسم القطب المريخي محمد الريح السنهوري لشغل منصب أمين المال إلى جانب هاشم الهدية وعبد الصمد محمد عثمان لمنصب نائب الرئيس وحاتم عبد الغفار وهاشم الزبير ومتوكل أحمد علي وانخرط الوالي في اجتماعات مع العديد من الأسماء المرشحة للعمل معه في المجلس الجديد حتى يحصل على موافقة نهائية منها قبل أن يجتمع مع الوزير للإعلان الرسمي عن تعيين مجلس جديد للمريخ بقيادة جمال الوالي، وكان الفادني من أكبر الداعمين لمجلس الوالي وواصل دعمه بسخاء في فترة عمل لجنة التسيير وقدم لها الكثير من الدعم لكنه توقف بعد أن شعر بأن اللجنة متمسكة بالمقاعد دون عطاء وغير راغبة في عقد الجمعية العمومية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى تكشف أدق التفاصيل
الصدى تكشف أدق التفاصيل    
هلال كادوقلي يرفض كل المقترحات ويقود مباراته أمام المريخ لخيار التأجيل
خطر التأجيل يواجه القمة بسبب انتخابات الاتحاد والتأمين على مباراة المريخ والنمور

 التيجاني محمد أحمد

استطاعت  الصدى أن تتحصل على معلومات مؤكدة عن قرار سيصدره اتحاد الكرة اليوم أو  غداً بتأجيل مباراة المريخ أمام هلال كادوقلي بعد أن فشلت كل محاولات اتحاد  الكرة في إقناع الأسود بتحويل المباراة للأبيض أو القلعة الحمراء وتمسك  مجلس إدارة هلال كادوقلي بإقامة المباراة في ملعب مارتا الأمر الذي وضع  الاتحاد أمام خيار التأجيل في حين أصبحت الشكوك تحوم حول أداء مباراة قمة  الدورة الأولى من الممتاز في موعدها نظراً لتزامنها مع موعد انتخابات اتحاد  الكرة.

 تعقد اللجنة المنظمة اجتماعاً مهماً في العاشر من هذا  الشهر وقبل هذا الاجتماع سيتم الإعلان الرسمي عن تأجيل مباراة المريخ أمام  أسود الجبال بكادوقلي والتي كان من المفترض أن تُقام في العاشر من هذا  الشهر وذلك لصعوبة أداء المباراة عصراً في شهر رمضان المعظم حيث تواصل  اتحاد الكرة مع أصحاب الأرض لجهة البحث عن حلول تفضي لإقامة المباراة في  موعدها المحدد مسبقاً بيد أن إدارة هلال كادوقلي تمترست خلف موقفها الرافض  لأداء المباراة في أي ملعب آخر غير ملعب مارتا برغم أن اتحاد الكرة قدم  أكثر من اقتراح من أجل إقامة المباراة في موعدها حيث طلب تحويلها للأبيض  ومن ثم تم اقتراح إستاد المريخ لكن كل هذه الحلول لم تجد أي اهتمام من  إدارة هلال كادوقلي الأمر الذي وضع اتحاد الكرة أمام خيار تأجيل هذه  المباراة إلى ما بعد عطلة عيد الفطر المبارك.

التأمين على مباراتي القمة أمام النمور والخرطوم

حتى  الآن المؤكد أن المريخ سيصطدم بأهلي شندي منتصف الشهر وستؤمّن اللجنة  المنظمة في الاجتماع الذي ستعقده في العاشر من هذا الشهر على إقامة مباراة  المريخ والأهلي منتصف الشهر وكذا الحال بالنسبة لمباراة الهلال والخرطوم  الوطني مع التمسك بإقامة القمة في موعدها في حال تم الإعلان عن انعقاد  الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة في موعدها لكن اذا تم تأجيل الانتخابات ربما  تم تأجيل القمة ايضاً لتُلعب في وقتٍ لاحق.

لا قرار بخصوص ألوك وشيبوب

نفى  مصدر باللجنة المنظمة أن تكون هناك أي قرارات متوقع صدورها بخصوص ألوك  وشيبوب لافتاً إلى عدم صدور أي قرار بإيقاف لاعب الهلال أو المريخ في وقتٍ  كانت فيه التوقعات تشير إلى عدم اعتماد اتحاد الكرة تسجيل شيبوب للهلال إلى  حين صدور قرار من الفيفا بحقه، وستؤمّن اللجنة المنظمة على مشاركة نجوم  التسجيلات التكميلية في المباريات المؤجلة من الدورة الأولى لأنه لا يوجد  نص يمنع مشاركة هؤلاء اللاعبين مع أنديتهم.

غموض بخصوص الانتخابات

اكتنف  الغموض مصير الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الكرة بعد أن دفع الاتحاد بطلبه  للمفوضية وحدد السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر موعداً لانعقاد الجمعية  العمومية لكن المفوضية لم ترد على طلب اتحاد الكرة ولم تشرع في وضع الجدول  الزمني للانتخابات، وبرغم أن اتحاد الكرة دفع بطلبه للمفوضية منذ خواتيم  مايو لكنه لم يتلقى أي رد حتى اللحظة.

حالة من الغضب بعد تسريب مستندات مالية من الاتحاد

سادت  حالة من الغضب الشديد أروقة اتحاد الكرة بعد تسريب مستندات مالية مهمة كان  اتحاد الكرة قد سلّمها للمراجع العام واحتج اتحاد الكرة بشدة على هذه  الخطوة لأن سلّم هذه المستندات بواسطة قوة أمنية الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن  التسريب تم مع سبق الإصرار والترصد الأمر الذي جعل اتحاد الكرة يبدي غضبه  الشديد على هذه الخطوة ويريد تصعيد الموقف أكثر لمعرفة من قام بتسريب تلك  المستندات المالية الخطيرة.

++



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مراد السالمي لـ(الصدى):    ديدا حارس متطور وأعمل على تجهيز جيل جديد من الحراس

عبّر مراد السالمي مدرب حراس الفرقة الحمراء عن ارتياحه للعمل الذي قام به في الجهاز الفني للمريخ والذي جعله يعود من أجل مواصلة المشوار لافتاً إلى أنه أصبح أكثر اطمئناناً على مستوى الحراس الكبار جمال سالم والمعز محجوب ومحمد المصطفى والآن يعمل بجدية من أجل تجهيز جيل جديد من الحراس لذلك اعتمد في تجربة الأمس أمام تريعة البجا على الواعد ديدا وكان مميزاً للغاية وتعامل مع كل الكرات التي وصلته بصورة ممتازة مشيراً إلى أن ديدا يتطور كل يوم ويبشّر بميلاد حارس مرمى مميز يستطيع أن يقدم الكثير للأحمر في وقتٍ قريب، وتحدث عن الحارس الواعد حسين وقال إنه صغير في السن وفي مرحلة التكوين ويحتاج للنصح والإرشاد لافتاً إلى أن حسين لا يتحمل مسئولية الهدف مشيراً إلى أنه حرص على إتاحة الفرصة له في مباراة تريعة البجا لتحفيزه وحتى يكون جاهزاً لتحمل المسئولية في أقرب وقتٍ ممكن، واستبعد السالمي أن تواجهه أي مشاكل على الصعيد البدني بالنسبة للحراس متوقعاً أن يكون جمال سالم في قمة جاهزيته البدنية بفضل مشاركته مع منتخب بلاده ووعد بالاجتهاد أكثر مع المعز حتى يكون هو الآخر في كامل جاهزيته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام يدلي بالمثير لـ(الصدى):    
لم أسعَ للشُهرة في يوم من الأيام وإنجازاتي أكثر من صوري
سنسلّم المجلس الجديد أقوى فريق لأننا نجحنا بدرجة امتياز في التسجيلات التكميلية

 شمس الدين الأمين

قال محي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إنهم سيواصلون عملهم في القطاع الرياضي بالتحديد حتى الإعلان عن لجنة التسيير الجديدة وتسلمها لمهامها بصورة رسمية لأن هذا القطاع حساس جداً ولا يحتمل أي فراغ إداري ولو ليوم واحد ونفى عبد التام أن يكون قد عمل في يوم من الأيام في المريخ بدافع الشُهرة مؤكداً أن إنجازاته أكثر من صوره المنتشرة على صفحات الصحف لأنه رجل يعشق العمل لا القول كما تحدث عبد التام عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.



في البدء أكد محي الدين عبد التام أن لجنة التسيير المريخية ستواصل عملها حتى الإعلان عن لجنة جديدة تتولى المهمة في المرحلة المقبلة مشيراً إلى أن القطاع الرياضي بالتحديد سيعمل حتى تكتمل عملية التسليم والتسلم وتعهد عبد التام بتسليم المجلس الجديد فريقاً يهز الأرض تحت أقدام العمالقة لأن لجنة التسيير نجحت بدرجة امتياز في التسجيلات التكميلية وقامت بترميم كل الخطوط وتدعيمها بعناصر نوعية ومواهب شابة مثل محمد الرشيد وابراهيم جعفر وبرنس عطبرة ووليد بدر الدين وعاطف الغزالة مع توفيق أوضاع ألوك أكيج الذي أصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وقال عبد التام إنه واثق من أن الموهبة محمد الرشيد سيقنع الجميع وسيكون أول لاعب سوداني يحترف بأوروبا لأنه لم يشاهد لاعب كرة قدم بمواصفات وقدرات هذا الفتى الموهوب.

لا مشاكل في عودة الأجانب

mohtarifeenنفى عبد التام أن تكون هناك أي مشاكل تحول دون عودة أجانب الفرقة الحمراء للمشاركة في التحضيرات مشيراً إلى أن سالمون وأوكراه كان من المفترض وصولهما قبل يومين لكن تأجلت العودة بسبب ظروف الطيران لافتاً إلى أن سالمون أبلغهم بمعاناته في الحصول على حجز للخرطوم وأكد استعداده للعودة على وجه السرعة متى ما حصل على  حجز في حين التزم جمال سالم بالعودة فور انتهاء استحقاقات منتخب بلاده.

سنكمل اتفاقنا مع برهان اليوم

قال عبد التام إن المريخ بالفعل لم يتعاقد رسمياً مع برهان تية لكنه اتفق معه على كل التفاصيل المتعلقة ببنود العقد الذي ستكتمل إجراءاته اليوم بعد عودة برهان مع المنتخب من سيراليون مبيناً أن برهان كان رافضاً بشدة لدور الرجل الثاني في الجهاز الفني وأبلغنا عدم استعداده للعمل مع أي مدرب أجنبي لكنه أكد لنا عدم ممانعته في شغل منصب المدير الفني وأكد قدرته على تحقيق النجاح في هذا الموقع الذي شغله من قبل بكفاءة عالية، واستبعد عبد التام أن تحدث أي مشكلة تحول دون إكمال التعاقد مع برهان بعد عودة المنتخب اليوم مؤكداً أن المجلس واثق من أن برهان سيشرف على مران الغد.

مباراة الأسود غير قائمة

قال عبد التام إن مباراة المريخ أمام أسود الجبال بكادوقلي تم تأجيلها ولم يتبق غير استلام القرار، ونفى عبد التام أن تكون هناك مديونية ضخمة تركتها التسيير للمجلس القادم خاصة فيما يتعلق بمستحقات اللاعبين مشيراً إلى أنهم في الأصل سجلوا عدد من اللاعبين لكن بأسعار معقولة جداً ومن السهل أن يوفي المجلس الجديد بمستحقات نجوم التسجيلات وأفاد عبد التام بأن المجلس سلّم التقرير المالي والإداري للوزير وبالتالي لم يعد هناك ما يمنع الإعلان عن مجلس جديد.

زاهد في العمل الإداري

قال عبد التام إنه زاهد تماماً في العمل الإداري بنادي المريخ وغير راغب في العودة مع المجلس الجديد لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن مصلحة المريخ فوق كل شئ وبالتالي فهو لن يتردد في خدمته من أي موقع، وأكد عبد التام أنه راضٍ عن كل ما قدمه للمريخ لأن فترته كانت مليئة بالإنجازات والعمل الدؤوب من أجل مصلحة المريخ وتابع: كنت مخلصاً للأحمر على مدى ثمانية أشهر وأمضيت كل هذه الفترة في خدمة المريخ بتجرد ونكران للذات ولم أسع للشهرة وإنجازاتي أكثر من صوري بكثير والكل يشهد لي بذلك والتسجيلات الأخيرة وحدها تكفي للتأكيد على العمل الكبير الذي قُمت به من أجل المريخ بعد أن تصديت لأصعب مهمة وتوليت رئاسة لجنة التسجيلات التي توقّع الكثيرون فشلها لكن حققت نجاحاً فوق العادة سينعم به أي مجلس يتصدى للمهمة ونفى عبد التام أن يكون قد سعى للشُهرة في يوم من الأيام مشيراً إلى أن إنجازاته وأعماله التي قدمها هي التي جعلت صوره تنتشر في الصحف.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن:    
سعينا لمصلحة المريخ.. لا أرغب في العودة.. جئت مشجعاً وسأظل كذلك
سنغادر ولا نحمل شيئاً تجاه أحد ونطلب العفو والصفح من الجميع



شمس الدين الأمين

تقدم اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتهاني القلبية الصادقة للأمة الإسلامية بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المعظم وتمنى أن تعود هذه المناسبة السعيدة والوسط الرياضي ينعم بالاستقرار ويسير من نجاح إلى نجاح وودّع العميد عامر الجماهير الحمراء وعبّر عن كامل رضائه عن العمل الذي قام به في منصبه مؤكداً أنه لم يسع الا للمصلحة العليا للمريخ ولذلك كان حريصاً على القيام بواجبه على أكمل وجه والتمس العفو اذا كان قد قصّر في واجباته متمنياً التوفيق للمريخ وأن ينعم بالاستقرار التام في المرحلة المقبلة كما تحدث عامر عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

قال اللواء عامر إنه يتمنى أن ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار التام في المرحلة المقبلة لأنهم ومنذ توليهم لمهام العمل الإداري في النادي كان حرصهم على أن يكون المريخ مستقراً حتى يحقق انتصارات تسعد قاعدته الجماهيرية العريضة وأضاف: نتفق ونختلف ولكن يبقى الهدف الأسمى هو المصلحة العليا للمريخ التي سعينا لها بشتى السُبل وخُضنا من أجلها أشرس المعارك متمنياً أن ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار التام في المرحلة المقبلة وأن يتوحد الجميع خلف الكيان بعيداً عن المسميات التي خصمت الكثير من رصيد المريخ ولم تضف له شيئاً وتابع عامر: راضون كل الرضا عن فترتنا وعن كل الذي قدمناه للمريخ ونتمنى أن يكون هذا العمل مقدراً من قبل الجماهير التي ما اجتهدنا وما عملنا الا من أجل إسعادها، وأقر عامر بحدوث بعض الهنات والاحتكاكات هنا وهناك والتمس العفو من الجميع مؤكداً أنه سيغادر العمل التنفيذي بالمريخ وليس في قلبه شيئاً تجاه أي شخص لافتاً إلى أنه في الأصل كان مشجعاً وعاشقاً للمريخ وسيعود كما كان مشجعاً للمريخ ومتمنياً له النصر تحت أي قيادة تتولى المهمة في المرحلة المقبلة، وأعلن اللواء عامر زهده التام عن العمل الإداري في نادي المريخ مؤكداً أنه لا يرغب في مواصلة هذا العمل الشاق ولكنه على استعداد لخدمة ناديه من أي موقع ومن أي منصب، وناشد اللواء عامر كل محبي المريخ بالعمل بإخلاص من أجل تهيئة أفضل الأجواء للمجلس الجديد حتى يتولى المهمة والمريخ ينعم باستقرار تام ولا يعاني من أي حالة انقسام لأن كل هذه الأشياء تسهّل من مهمة المجلس الجديد وتجعله على استعداد للقيام بواجباته على أكمل وجه، وتقدم عامر بجزيل شكره لجماهير المريخ التي وقفت خلفهم داعمة ومساندة معنوياً ومادياً كما شكر مجلس الشورى المريخي والإعلام الأحمر مؤكداً أن أكبر إنجاز تفاخر به لجنة التسيير هو أنها استطاعت أن تعيد المريخ للعمل الجماعي فحدث حراكاً كبيراً على مستوى إسهام الجميع في تحمل تبعات الصرف المالي وهي أفكار جيدة اذا وجدت من يطوّرها يمكن أن تجعل المريخ يعتمد على نفسه بالاستفادة من الطاقات الجبارة لجماهيره خاصة في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي.

لا مجال للخلاف والخصام

تمنى عامر أن يركب الجميع سفينة المريخ التي ستبحر في إنجازات لا مثيل لها لو اتفق الجميع على ضرورة التسامي فوق الخلافات والصغائر من أجل المصلحة العليا للمريخ وأضاف: لا أتوقع أن تواجه المجلس الجديد أي مصاعب طالما أن هناك جماهير رائعة تقف خلف كل المجالس وتقدم لها الدعم المطلوب وسأغادر منصبي في هذا النادي الكبير وأنا أحمل كل الحُب  لهذا المجتمع الرائع الذي كنت سعيداً بخدمته وكنت حريصاً على أن أقدم كل ماعندي للنادي الذي أحببته وشجعته من قلبي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تجربة إعدادية مميزة    
المريخ يكسب تريعة البجا بخماسية والجماهير تتجاوب مع لمسات ألوك والرشيد
عاطف الغزالة يشعل الطرف الأيمن وبرنس عطبرة يسجل أجمل الأهداف




 وليد الطاهر

كسب المريخ نتيجة التجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها مساء أمس بإستاده أمام تريعة البجا الذي يشارك في الدوري التأهيلي بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وذلك بعد تجربة جيدة أظهر من خلالها نجوم التسجيلات بالفرقة الحمراء تألقاً لافتاً خاصة محمد الرشيد وألوك وبرنس عطبرة وعاطف، تقدم المريخ بالهدف الأول عن طريق محمد الرشيد وأضاف خالد النعسان الهدف الثاني في حين سجل مجدي عبد اللطيف الهدف الثالث والذي انتهى عليه الشوط الأول، وفي الشوط الثاني أضاف المريخ الهدف الرابع عن طريق برنس عطبرة الذي سجل أجمل الأهداف في المباراة، ثم عاد وسجل الهدف الخامس من ركلة جزاء وخرجت الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة وهي سعيدة بالمستوى المميز الذي قدمه نجوم التسجيلات.



الشوط الأول

استهل المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من ديدا في حراسة المرمى، عطرون وبطة ورامي ومصعب في الدفاع، مجدي وابراهيم جعفر وضفر والنعسان في الوسط، صبري ومحمد الرشيد في المقدمة الهجومية، ومارس المريخ ضغطاً كبيراً على تريعة البجا منذ انطلاقة المباراة ليثمر هذا الضغط عن هدف مبكر مع انطلاقة المقابلة عن طريق محمد الرشيد أحد أميز اللاعبين في التجربة ولم يمنع هذا الهدف المريخ من مواصلة الأداء المميز ليضع الغزالة تحت الضغط حتى تمكن خالد النعسان في الدقيقة العاشرة من إضافة الهدف الثاني للمريخ مستفيداً من عكسية محسنة من مجدي عبد اللطيف أمام المرمى ليحولها برأسية قوية في سقف المرمى وواصل المريخ تفوقه التام بفضل ايجابية خط وسطه التحركات المزعجة لمقدمته الهجومية ليتمكن مجدي عبد اللطيف من إضافة الهدف الثالث من كرة بذل فيها صبري لاعب الفريق الرديف مجهوداً مقدراً وتخطى أكثر من لاعب وأرسل الكرة لمجدي الذي تخطى أحد المدافعين وسدد بقوة مسجلاً هدفاً جميلاً انتهى عليه الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بثلاثة أهداف دون رد.

الشوط الثاني

مع بداية هذا الشوط أجرى محسن سيد عدة تبديلات حيث حل الحارس الواعد حسين بديلاً لديدا وأحمد فرح وكوفي والوك وبرنس عطبرة بدلاء لصبري ومحمد الرشيد وضفر ومجدي عبد اللطيف، وتألق خالد النعسان الذي شارك في المقدمة الهجومية بشكل لافت وتحرك في مساحات واسعة من الملعب وظهر بلياقة بدنية وذهنية ممتازة.

أجمل الأهداف

في الدقيقة 60 تمكن برنس عطبرة من تسجيل أجمل الأهداف في المباراة بعد أن راوغ خط دفاع تريعة البجا بحاله وأرسل تسديدة قوية مسجلاً هدفاً رائعاً وجميلاً وبعدها أشرك محسن سيد عاطف الغزالة بديلاً لبطة وأثبت هذا اللاعب في وقتٍ وجيز أنه مكسب حقيقي للأحمر بعد أن أشعل الجهة اليمنى بتحركات جيدة وانطلاقات مزعجة وتمكن تريعة البجا من تسجيل هدفه الوحيد من ضربة ثابتة لكن المريخ عاد وسجل الهدف الخامس من ركلة جزاء نفّذها برنس عطبرة بإتقان لتنتهي التجربة بفوز المريخ بخمسة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد.

تألق لافت للجدد

برز أكثر من لاعب بمستوى مميز في مباراة المريخ أمس حيث أظهر الساحر ألوك أكيج قدرات فنية عالية في الوسط مثلما تألق محمد الرشيد وعاطف الغزالة وتجاوبت الجماهير الغفيرة التي تابعت التجربة مع مستوى اللاعبين خاصة نجوم التسجيلات الذين ظهروا بمستوى مميز للغاية.

محسن سيد: إصابة حماد بكري طفيفة

أشاد محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ بالتجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها الأحمر مساء أمس أمام تريعة البجا ووصفها بالناجحة مشيراً إلى أنه وبرغم غياب الدوليين والمحترفين الأجانب كان حريصاً على إقامة هذه التجربة حتى يقف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين الذين انتظموا في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء منذ انطلاقتها وأبان محسن أن التجربة أكدت له أنه بحاجة للقيام بعمل كبير مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة لافتاً إلى أن هذه التجربة كشفت عن العديد من المواهب المميزة والتي تستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة لكنها تحتاج لإعداد بدني خاص مشيراً إلى أنه وقف على حاجة خمسة لاعبين في الفريق لعمل بدني كبير يساعدهم على تقديم الأفضل مع الفرقة الحمراء في الفترة المقبلة.

سنجتهد في رمضان

قال محسن سيد إن الجهاز الفني لا يستطيع إخضاع اللاعبين لتمارين ضاغطة في شهر رمضان المعظم لاكتساب اللياقة البدنية لذلك أقصى ما يمكن أن يفعله الجهاز الفني عبر التدريب الوحيد الذي يؤديه الفريق في الفترة المسائية هو المحافظة على اللياقة البدنية للاعبين مع أداء أكبر عدد ممكن من التجارب الإعدادية مشيراً إلى أن التدريبات ستبدأ بصورة يومية في الساعة العاشرة عقب صلاة التراويح مباشرةً وكشف محسن عن تجربة إعدادية جديدة سيخوضها المريخ أمام الجيش يوم الخميس على أن يخوض تجربة ثالثة في الحادي عشر من هذا الشهر مع أحد أندية الممتاز حتى يطمئن على أن فريقه أصبح في كامل جاهزيته لمقابلة الاستحقاقات التي تنتظره وامتدح محسن الانسجام والتفاهم بين لاعبي المريخ برغم أن غالبية العناصر تشارك لأول مرة مع بعضها وطمأن محسن الجماهير على سلامة اللاعب حماد بكري الذي تعرض للإصابة ولم يستطع إكمال التجربة وتمنى أن تكون إصابته طفيفة.

محمد الرشيد كان مميزاً للغاية

أشاد محسن سيد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الواعد محمد الرشيد مشيراً إلى أن هذا اللاعب أثبت بأنه من أكبر مكاسب المريخ في التسجيلات التكميلية مبيناً أن كل اللاعبين الجدد كانوا في الموعد وقدموا مستوىً فنياً مقنعاً وكشف محسن عن راحة للاعبين اليوم متوقعاً مشاركة الدوليين في مران الفريق غداً.

مدرب تريعة البجا:

المريخ عاد للعروض الجميلة بعد غيبة طويلة

أشاد محمد سنادة مدرب تريعة البجا بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الأحمر في تجربة الأمس أمام تريعة البجا مشيراً إلى أنه وبمجرد ما طلب المريخ أداء تجربة إعدادية في مواجهته وافق بلا تردد حتى يستفيد من هذا الاحتكاك القوي مع فريق جيد ومنظم لافتاً إلى أن التجربة حققت أغراضها وكانت مفيدة للطرفين وأبدى سنادة إعجابه الشديد بالمواهب الشابة التي سيطرت على تشكيل المريخ في مباراة الأمس وقدمت مستوىً فنياً أكثر من رائع مشيراً إلى أن العروض الجميلة غابت عن المريخ منذ زمن لكن المستوى الذي قدمه نجوم الفريق خاصة الجدد في تجربة الأمس كان أكثر من رائع.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*معتصم مالك: التألق الجماعي للجدد أكد أن التسجيلات التكميلية ناجحة

أشاد معتصم مالك المشرف على القطاع الرياضي بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه المريخ في تجربة الأمس أمام تريعة البجا والذي أكد بأن الأحمر يمضي في الطريق الصحيح لأنه دعم صفوفه بعناصر ممتازة ستصنع له الفارق في مقبل المباريات وسترجّح كفته لافتاً إلى أن التألق الجماعي لنجوم التسجيلات في تجربة الأمس تأكيد على نجاح التسجيلات التكميلية التي استطاع من خلالها المجلس أن يدعم صفوف الفريق بعناصر جيدة، وحُظيت تجربة المريخ أمام تريعة البجا بحضور معتصم مالك ومحي الدين عبد التام واكتفى علاء الدين يوسف بمتابعة التجربة من خارج الملعب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قبل انطلاقة الدورة الثانية لدوري سوداني    
جبرة يعود للرهيب من جديد.. وبرهان مستمر مع فرسان البحير
مازدا والتاج محجوب أبرز المرشحين لتدريب الفرسان.. وهيثم سلمان مدرباً للخيالة

نصر حامد

تبقت أيام قليلة وتنطلق الدورة الثانية لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز، وتتسابق الأندية من أجل تحضير نفسها بشكل مثالي للدورة الثانية والتي ستتصارع من خلالها للحصول على مراكز المقدمة وتفادي الهبوط مع نهاية الموسم الحالي، وفي دوائر الأندية فقد أكمل مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ كوستي تعاقده مع الكابتن فاروق جبرة ليعود لتدريب الرهيب من جديد في القسم الثاني من الدوري، أما في دوائر نادي مريخ نيالا فقد أكد الكابتن برهان تية مواصلة المشوار مع الفريق نافياً الأخبار التي تتحدث عن انتقاله للقلعة الحمراء والعمل مديراً فنياً للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.

 قرر مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ كوستي الاستعانة بالكابتن فاروق جبرة من جديد ليعمل مديراً فنياً للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة بعد أن أنهى هلال الأبيض تعاقده مع جبرة مؤخراً وأكد علي عسكر مساعد نادي مريخ كوستي أن ناديه أكمل اتفاقه مع جبرة ومساعديه أحمد السيد والطيب سند من أجل قيادة الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، وكشف عسكر أن مجلس الرهيب يثق في جبرة وفي قدرته على قيادة الفريق للنجاحات المرجوة في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز متمنياً التوفيق له وبقية معاونيه في مشوارهم الجديد وأن يكون الرهيب ضمن فرق المقدمة بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة وتمنى عسكر التوفيق كذلك للاعبين الجدد الذين التحقوا بكشوفات الرهيب في فترة الانتقالات التكميلية الماضية.

لقاء جامع للسلاطين

كشف اسماعيل بشير رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ الفاشر أن ناديه يعاني كثيراً في سبيل توفير المال اللازم لتسيير نشاط النادي بصورة طبيعية وقال: هناك مشاكل مالية كبيرة تواجهنا في مجلس الإدارة والمتعلقة بتوفير الأموال لإعلان انطلاقة الاعداد للدورة الثانية إلى جانب صرف الرواتب للاعبين والجهاز الفني مبيناً أن العمل الآن أصبح صعباً جداً في ظل شح الموارد الذاتية، وكشف اسماعيل عن لقاء جامع سيحضره كل منسوبي مريخ الفاشر من أجل مناقشة الأزمة المالية التي يمر بها الفريق متمنياً أن يسهم كل السلاطين في دفع مسيرة ناديهم في المرحلة المقبلة لافتاً إلى أنهم وفي حال لم يتوافر لهم المال اللازم سيقدمون استقالات جماعية من مجلس الإدارة لأن العمل في مثل هذه الظروف صعب للغاية بعد أن عانوا الأمرين في سبيل توفير المال اللازم لتسيير النشاط الرياضي بالسلاطين.

مازدا والتاج محجوب أبرز المرشحين لتدريب الفرسان

تفيد متابعات الصدى أن مجلس إدارة نادي أهلي الخرطوم بصدد إعلان جهازه الفني الجديد خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة حيث طرح المجلس عدداً من الأسماء لاختيار أحدها والتأمين عليه كمدرب للفرسان في المرحلة المقبلة ومن بين تلك الأسماء الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا المدير الفني لمنتخبنا الوطني والتاج محجوب المدرب السابق للفرسان، من جهته توقع الفاتح ابراهيم التوم سكرتير النادي الأهلي انطلاقة إعداد الفريق خلال ساعات بمعسكر مقفول بالخرطوم استعداداً للدورة الثانية من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أنهم في المجلس حريصون على توفير إعداد مثالي للأهلي حتى يتمكن من الظهور بمستوى مشرف في الدورة الثانية للممتاز والمنافسة بقوة على مركز متقدم بنهاية العام الحالي.

سيد الأتيام يوالي تحضيراته الجادة للقسم الثاني

حرص فريق الكرة بنادي أهلي مدني على انطلاقة إعداده مبكراً استعداداً للدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويؤدي الفريق حالياً تدريبات صباحية ومسائية بمدني بمشاركة 21 لاعباً ويسعى الأهلي إلى الاستفادة من المعسكر الحالي في تجهيز نفسه بشكل مثالي يمكّنه من تقديم أفضل ماعنده في الدورة الثانية والمنافسة بجدية على مراكز المقدمة بنهاية العام الحالي، وأشاد جعفر كباشي سكرتير النادي بسير تحضيرات ناديه للدورة الثانية مبيناً أن الإعداد يمضي بصورة جيدة مشيداً بصفة خاصة بالعناصر الجديدة التي التحقت بالأهلي في فترة التسجيلات الماضية متوقعاً أن يحققوا النجاح المطلوب مع الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، وأوضح جعفر كباشي أن الأهلي سيوالي تحضيراته بصورة يومية خلال شهر رمضان المعظم استعداداً لمباراته المعلنة في كأس السودان في التاسع من الشهر الحالي مشيراً إلى أن الجهاز الفني يسعى للاستفادة من تلك المباراة في تجهيز الفريق بشكل مثالي للقسم الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

هيثم سلمان مدرباً للخيالة

أعلن نادي هلال الفاشر على لسان رئيسه محمد سليمان رابح اكتمال الاتفاق مع المدرب هيثم سلمان ليشرف على الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة وكشف محمد سليمان أن إعداد الخيالة سيبدأ ثاني أيام الشهر الفضيل بالخرطوم مشدداً على أهمية الاستفادة من فترة الإعداد حتى يكون الفريق في قمة الجاهزية للظهور بمستوى مشرف في القسم الثاني للممتاز.

برهان مستمر مع فرسان البحير

أكد الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني لمريخ نيالا استمراره مع الفريق في آخر اتصال بينه وإدارة النادي مشيراً إلى أنه يشرف على الفريق اعتباراً من يوم الأربعاء المقبل الأمر الذي يؤكد عدم اكتمال مفاوضاته مع المريخ للانتقال للعمل كمدير فني للفريق في المرحلة المقبلة، من جهته أوضح المقدم حمزة آدم سكرتير النادي أنهم أكملوا التحضيرات لانطلاقة إعداد الفريق للدورة الثانية يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء مشيراً إلى أن اللاعبين سيتجمعون اليوم وغداً تأهباً لانطلاقة الإعداد للدورة الثانية التي يفكر فيها الفريق بالصوت العالي في الحصول على مركز جيد بنهاية النسخة الحالية من المسابقة.

الرابطة يستأنف تحضيراته السابع من رمضان

أكد نادي الرابطة كوستي على لسان أحمد الصيني عضو مجلس الإدارة ومدير الكرة انطلاقة إعداد الفريق للدورة الثانية في السابع من شهر رمضان المعظم وأضاف: الإعداد سيبدأ بعد الفراغ من الجمعية العمومية للنادي التي ستنعقد الجمعة المقبلة لافتاً إلى أن الجمعية العمومية تشهد تنافساً قوياً من المجلس الحالي وقائمة المعارضة لنيل ثقة الناخبين والفوز بإدارة النادي في المرحلة المقبلة وذكر أحمد الصيني أنهم يثقون في كل المرشحين إن كانوا من المعارضة أو المجلس الحالي مبيناً أن المستفيد الأول من الجمعية العمومية سيكون نادي الرابطة لأن أي مجلس تنتخبه الجمعية العمومية سيكون قادراً على تسيير الأمور الإدارية في المرحلة المقبلة.

الإكسبريس يدشّن إعداده غداً

أعلن نادي أهلي عطبرة انطلاقة إعداد فريق الكرة للدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء الذي يصادف ثاني أيام شهر رمضان المعظم وأكد سر الختم محمد علي رئيس النادي أن الإعداد سيشارك فيه كل اللاعبين المتواجدين بالسودان مشيراً إلى أن الفريق حريص على إعداد نفسه للمباراة القوية التي تنتظره أمام الأمل في كأس السودان التي سيخوضها فريقه من أجل الانتصار والتقدم أكثر في المسابقة إلى جانب الاستفادة من المباراة كتجربة قوية للإكسبريس قبل انطلاقة مشواره في القسم الثاني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد يشيد بالموهبة محمد الرشيد    

أشاد محسن سيد المدرب العام للمريخ بالتجربة الإعدادية التي خاضها الأحمر مساء أمس أمام تريعة البجا ووصفها بالناجحة مشيراً إلى أنه وبرغم غياب الدوليين والمحترفين الأجانب كان حريصاً على إقامة هذه التجربة حتى يقف على مدى جاهزية اللاعبين الذين انتظموا في تحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء منذ انطلاقتها وأبان محسن أن التجربة أكدت له أنه بحاجة للقيام بعمل كبير مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة لافتاً إلى أن هذه التجربة كشفت عن العديد من المواهب المميزة والتي تستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة, وأشاد محسن سيد بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه الواعد محمد الرشيد مشيراً إلى أن هذا اللاعب أثبت بأنه من أكبر مكاسب المريخ في التسجيلات التكميلية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
إلى اللقـــــــاء    

× اليوم الأول من رمضان الكريم المبارك بإذن الله تعالى، ونسأل الله أن يجعله شهر خير ورفاء للمسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها.

× نستقبل رمضان بأرواح طيبة متعافية متسامحة مع الجميع ، لا نحمل شيئاً على أحد ونعفو بإذن الله تعالى لكل من أساء إلينا قاصداً أم غير مدرك، ونسأل الجميع أن يغفروا لنا إذا قسونا عليهم نقدا أو مدحاً، ففي المدح حرج وفي القدح حرج بكل تأكيد.

× ويأتي رمضان هذا العام وأهل المريخ في هرج ومرج شديد، فنسأل الله أن يثبت أقدامهم ويوحد تفرقهم ويهدي سرهم ويبسط فيهم الرحمة والمودة.

× وظل أهل المريخ ينتظرون عودة والي الجمال حتى ينصلح الحال ويتبدل، والحمد لله ان كل الأدلة تقول الرجل وصل وصل.

× ونتوجه في ليالي رمضان الطيبة هذه أن يوفق الرجل في عمله، وأن يستطيع تسيير دولاب العمل كما كان وأكثر.

× ولا ننسى أهل الكجار والشتار ناس التحالف المتخالف، وندعو الله أن يهديهم الصراط المستقيم، ويتركوا المكاواة ويتعاونوا مع والي الجمال، بالسكات وبحلقة العيون وبس.

× ونطلب من الاتحاد العام أن لا ينجر خلف التهديدات التي يطلقها البعض، محتجا على فكرة تأجيل الدوري حتى الانقضاء من الشهر الكريم .

× وبغض النظر بمصلحة المريخ أو الهلال ، فإن المصلحة العامة والتفرغ للعبادة والروحانيات في رمضان أولى بالإهتمام والتفرغ من متابعة المباريات.

× صحيح أن التنافس وتحريك المنافسة ليس بدعة كونه يتواصل في ليل رمضان أو حتى في نهاره، ولكن لا نرى أن هناك مشكلة تمنع تعطيل التنافس المتعطل أصلاً خلال رمضان.

× ليس هناك مشكلة ستصيب البرنامج إذا تأجلت تلك المباريات المتبقية من الدورة الأولى ولعبت قبل انطلاقة الثانية.

×الرأي عندي أن طلب الهلال باستمرار النشاط وتكملة المباريات المتبقية خلال رمضان ليس به شيئ من الموضوعية، لأن هنالك بعض العوائق التي ستعترض قيام بعض المباريات، مثل مباراة المريخ وهلال كادقلي، فهل يصح أن تقام عصرا؟

× كما أننا نرفض ذلك الطلب المقدم من المريخ والذي ينادي بعدم السماح للاعبين الذين تم تقييدهم في الفترة التكميلية من المشاركة في المباريات المتبقية من الدورة الأولى.

× هذه مسخرة وفلسفة وحجة والتفاف وتشجيع للفوضى، فكيف يحرم لاعب تم تقييده بطريقة رسمية ؟وهو مؤهل ولا يعترضه عارض قانوني، مثل هذه الأمور هي التي أقعدتنا كثيراً، ولا نرغب أن ننفك منها أبدا أبدا.

× وعلى الاتحاد العام أن لا يأتمر بأوامر إداريي المريخ والهلال، ولا بإعلامهم وجماهيرهم في الأمور التي تخص الاتحاد دو غيره.

× ونسأل الله تعالى أن نعود بعد رمضان ونجد الحال أحسن حال، وزال الاحتقان وقل الجدال، آمين يا رب العالمين.

× ونودعكم اليوم آملين أن نلتقي عقب شهر الصيام إذا مد الله في الآجال ونردد مدح الرسول ورمضان

 أقبـــــــلْ كأجمَــــلَ مـــــا يكــــــونُ المَوعِـــــدُ   

                                وأنشـــــرْ ضيـــــــاءَكَ للأنـــــامْ لِيَهتـــــــــــدوا

رمضــــــانُ يا شــــهرَ العبــــــادةِ والتُّقــــــــىَ   

                               لاقَتــــــــكَ أرواحٌ بنــــــــــوركَ تشـــــــــــهدُ

بِــــــــــكَ أنـــــزَلَ اللـــهُ الكتــــابَ مُبارَكــــاً   

                               آياتُـــــــــــــــــهُ أنوارهـــــــــــــا تَتَجَـــــــــدَّدُ

غــــــــــارٌ بــــــــــهِ الهــــــــــادي محمـــــــــدُ أوحـــــــــداً   

                                   يـــــأتي لــــــهُ مَلَـــكٌ هُـــــداهُ مؤكَّـــــــــدُ

لَمَّــــا أتــــىَ جبريــــــــــلُ بــــــــــالآيِ الــــــــــذي   

                                   حمَــــــلَ البلاغَــــــة جـــــذوةً تتوقَّــــــــــدُ

ويقـــــولُ اقــــــــــرَأ يــــا محمــــــــدُ باســـــــــمِهِ   

                                 رَبِّــــي ورَبُّــــــــــكَ مـــــنْ يُطـــاعُ ويُعبَــــدُ

وبــــــــــهِ تحـــــدَّىَ اللـــــــهُ أربـــــابَ النُّهـــــــىَ   

                                   فـــي أنْ يجييء بمثلـــــــــهِ مـــنْ ألحــــدوا

نـــــــــورٌ سمــــــاويٌّ يشـــــــــــعُّ هدايَـــــــــــــةً   

                                  يفنـــىَ الزمـــــانُ وعلمــــــهُ لا ينْفَـــــــــــدُ

لا يبلـــــــــــــغُ الفصَـــحاءُ مــــــنْ إعجـــــــازهِ   

                                   لـــــوْ آيــــــةً عجــــزوا وعنــــــهُ تَبَلَّــــدوا

مــــا الأمـــــرُ هــــــذا أيُّ قصَّــــــةِ فتنــــــةٍ   

                                   حَلَّـــــتْ تقــــومُ لهـــــا قُرَيــــشُ وتقعُـــــدُ

ويُحَـــرِّكُ النَّبَـــــأُ العظيــــــمُ سُــــــؤالَهمْ   

                                     مــاذا يريـــــدُ بمـــــا يقــــــولُ محمـــــدُ؟

أيريــــدُ مُلكــاً ســوفَ نعقِـــــدُ تاجــــهُ   

                                     ولــهُ الزَّعامــةُ والمَقــــــامُ الأمجَــــــــدُ

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا اليوم الرمضاني الأول المبارك ، نستأذن من القراء الأحباب ، أن يسمحوا لنا بالغياب خلال شهر الصيام وربنا يتقبل من الجميع الصيام والقيام ، آمين ، وإلى اللقاء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
عمر الجندي
رمضان وجمال.. يلا افرحوا كلكم    

*أحاسيس جميلة انتابت كل الشعب الاحمر منذ اعلان عودة الرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي لسدة الحكم في المريخ.

*والكل يترقب اليوم الاعلان الرسمي لتعيين الوالي.

*وفي انتظار اختيار القائمة التي ستعمل معه والتي نتمناها مستوفية للشروط المتمثلة في المشاركه في الدعم المالي.

*وتهيئة الاجواء للاستقرار خاصة في المرحلة القادمة التي تعتبر أكبر تحدي للوالي ومجلسه.

*والمطلوب من كل المريخاب الالتفاف حول المجلس الجديد والتعاون معه لابعد الحدود حتى ننعم بالاستقرار الذي فارق الديار الحمراء منذ يوم الاربعاء 21 اكتوبر 2015.

*المرحلة المقبلة تتطلب تكاتف الجهود.. والمساهمة بشكل جاد في دفع عجلة المريخ الى الامام وبخطوات ثابتة حتى ننال المراد والذي لا يتحقق الا اذا كنا على قلب رجل واحد.

صدى ثان

*وهنالك دور كبير لمجلس الشورى خلال الايام القادمة من أجل مزيد من الاستقرار وتهيئة المناخ المناسب للعمل.

*خاصة وان هنالك اعداء النجاح والذين لا يرون في جمال الوالى شيئاً جميلا.

*وعلينا ان نفوت عليهم الفرصة بالعمل الجاد المؤسس على طريقة فريق الكرة لنادي المريخ عام 2014 و2015

*ونستفيد من كل سلبيات العام الحالي 2016 .

*الاهم علينا ان لا نترك اى شئ للظروف.

*خاصة وان المريخ مجابه بعمل كبير من كل النواحي.

*واتقان العمل لا يأتي بين يوم وليلة.. بل بالعمل الدؤوب والتكاتف والتعاضد وهو مقصد شعب المريخ.

*ومن اهم البنود والاجندة مد الايادي بيضاء حتى لمن أدمنوا الاساءة للمريخ وللرئيس المحبوب جمال الوالي.

*ونترك لهم مساحة للحوار والافكار.

آخر الاصداء

*من أدمن الكتابة الراتبة عن الاتحاد العام وتخصص في اسامة عطا المنان.

*ما هي الاسباب التي دعته للكتابة اليومية.

*هل هي عقدة عدم تعيينه في وظيفة المنسق الاعلامي للاتحاد العام وتم تعيين عاطف السيد بدلا عنه؟

*ام هي محاولة للهروب واسكات العالمين ببواطن الامور للكثير من الحقائق والخفايا التي بحوزتهم؟

* الا يستحي من يهاجم اسامة يوميا وهو الذي كان من اقرب الاقربين اليه.

*وسافر ذات مرة الى اسبانيا.. ليس بمفرده ..بل برفقة زوجته وأخت زوجته.

* لا أدري لماذا يصمت أسامة عطا المنان عن ابراز العديد من المخالفات لناكر الجميل؟

*وليدرك بأنه مهما سطر ومهما ارهق ذهنه فان اسامة عطا المنان باق في الاتحاد العام ولن يفصله الا الموت.

*دبج عشرات المقالات ولم يهز شعرة من رأس اسامة.

*ولكن لو تحدث اسامة بكلمات قلائل لهرول صاحبنا الى غير رجعة.

*الملف السلوكي في الجامعة ورحلات اندية القمة والمنتخب الخارجية وحتى وصوله الى منصب كبير .

*سنبدأ من الغد فتح الملف.. ونرى ماذا سيقول المفسدون الذين يتحدثون يومياً عن الفساد ..دون خجل.

*يا رب ادخل علينا رمضان وانت راض عنا ..وأجعله شهراً تتبدل فيه ذنوبنا الى حسنات وهمومنا الى افراح واحلامنا الى واقع .. اللهم انا نسألك دوام الحمد والشكر ..اللهم ارزقنا سعادة العباد وبارك لنا في الاهل والاولاد والسعادة بلقائك والفوز بجوارك .

*رمضان كريم .

*رمضان وجمال ..يلا افرحوا كلكم .

*ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاعمدة, النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
صباح جديد    



* بشروق شمس هذا اليوم المبارك الاثنين يعيش المريخ عهد جديد و رؤية مختلفة  بعد تجارب عديدة فيها الكثير من النجاح و الفشل و لكن يبقى المريخ شامخاً قوياً رغم كل المشاكل التى تعرض لها.

* المريخ يحتاج للجميع و وقفة كل أبنائه حتى نستطيع جميعنا معالجة كل الاخطاء التى وقعنا فيها.

* لنلتف اكثر حول الكيان حتى يعود المارد الافريقي كما تعودنا فتماسك اهل المريخ هو السبب الحقيقي وراء كل انجاز تحقق.

* على الجميع الترفع عن صغائر الامور طالما ان الأمر اصبح واقعاً و لنستفيد كلنا من دروس التناحر و سوء الفهم الذي كان يدور خلال الفترة السابقة.

* الشكر للجنة التسيير بقيادة المهندس اسامة ونسي فهم مريخاب خلص عملوا في ظروف لم تخدمهم و يُحمد لهم ان استلموا المهمة في وقت صعب.

* سيتعرض المريخ في مقبل الايام لهجمات شرسة و رغم ان الايام ايام مباركة و شهر فضيل و شهر عبادة و لكن لن يسلم المريخ من بعض الاقلام.

* لدينا عمل كبير يحتاج لوقفة صلبة من الجميع و دعم للفريق اكثر و تكاتف حتى نتجاوز كلنا صعوبة البدايات.

* المريخ بخير بأبنائه و قوة شكيمتهم و ما حدث من تنادي لكل ابناء المريخ حين احس الجميع بأن هناك ايادي تعبث بمكتسبات الكيان كان للكبار موقف سيسطره التاريخ بأن يذكرنا بمواقف الرجال.

* شكراً لكبار المريخ و شكراً لكل من ترفع عن الصغائر و لبى نداء الكيان فالوقت وقت بناء من الصفر و لم الشمل و اتمنى ان يواصل الكبار و يقربوا وجهات النظر اكثر حتى مع الرافضين للوضع الجديد فكلنا أبناء المريخ و يهمنا الكيان.

* يهمنا كلنا ان يعود المريخ لسابق عهده قوياً صاحب سمعة كبيرة و حامل لواء الكرة السودانية في المحافل الخارجية و صانع الفرح لكل الشعب السوداني و لن يحدث هذا الا بتقارب الافكار و لم الشمل و الجلوس سوياً على طاولة واحدة و الوصول لنتيجة مرضية لكل الاطراف.

* نتمنى ان يكون هناك تجديد في دماء المجلس الجديد فبعض الوجوه اصبح غير مرغوب فيها و معروفون للجميع و الامر لا يحتاج لجهد كبير حتى يكون الجميع حول الكيان. 

* خسارة منتخبنا كانت متوقعة و لا جديد يذكر طالما ان المجاملات حاضرة و الموازنات موجودة و ارضاء الاندية موجود لن يكون منتخبنا بخير اذا لم تتغير سياسة امر القائمين على امر المنتخب.

* ما يحدث في منتخبنا الوطنى نتمنى ان لا يحدث في منتخبنا الشاب و الناشئين لأن السياسة هي نفسها و المجاملة موجودة و نفس الوجودة التى تعودنا على وجودها ما زالت تتحكم في المنتخبات.

* تهنئة قلبية ازفها لكل شعب و أمة المريخ و الزملاء و الوسط الرياضي واهلي بالبويضاء بمناسبة مقدم الشهر الفضيل اعاده الله علينا  و عليكم باليمن و الخير و البركات و نسأل الله ان يرزقنا فعل الخيرات و المداومة على الطاعات و ان يملأ الله قلوبنا بالقرآن و العتق من النار و يجمعنا و من نحب في دار الجنان.

* و كل عام و انتم الى الله أقرب و لفعل الطاعات أسبق  والى الجنة أرغب و تقبل الله منا و منكم الصيام و القيام.

* و لكل قروب يرغب في الانضمام و المشاركة في نفرة قروبات الواتساب في النفرة الثالثة و دعم الكيان التواصل مع الاصدقاء هاشم حسين 0907009889 او عثمان او نيران 0122013685.

* و كل عام وانتم بخير و رمضان كريم  و تقبل الله منا و منكم الصيام و القيام. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* توقع بإدخال وسائل جديدة في ادارة لجنة تسيير المريخ .

علمت المتابعات ان هناك بعض الاصوات المريخية طالبت بتعيين ثلاثة نواب لجمال الوالي رئيس لجنة التسيير الجديدة لادارة العمل الاداري بالنادي بالشكل المطلوب حتي يتفرغ رئيس النادي لمشاريع الاستثمار التي كان قد اعلن عنها عند موافقته الرسمية لترأس النادي بالعمل علي استلام ملف الاستثمار.

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*صحيفة النادى والسياسه الغير مفهومه حتى اصبحت صحيفة تنتمى لكيان المريخ باللون والاسم فقط ....
موسى مصطفى يا اخوى اصحي الفيفا لا يتعامل مع الافراد تقدر تقول لى باى صفة سيخاطب التحالف الفيقا لانهم اصلا مجموعة من مشجعى نادى اسمه المريخ السودانى فى خارطة الفيفا ...
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم

انفرجت مع نفحات الشهر الكريم !


نتوقع ان يكون اليوم (غرة الشهر الكريم) موعدا فاصلا بين الازمة التى عصفت بالمريخ واوصلته الى درك سحيق وبين مرحلة جديدة اساسها معالجة الاخطاء وتجاوز اثار الكارثة التى خلفتها لجنة التسيير خلال الفترة التى قضتها على مقاعد الادارة ,, وذلك باعلان ( لجنة الانقاذ ) المريخية الجديدة برئاسة جمال الوالي الذى قبل هذه المرة بالمهمة استجابة لنداءات ومطالبات جماهير المريخ ونزولا عند رغبة الاغلبية العظمى والكاسحة فى مجتمع النادى الذى ظل طوال الفترة الماضية يعيش على اعصابه بحثاعن انجح السبل والحلول الجذرية التى يمكن ان تنتشل المريخ من مستنقع الاخطاء واللامبالاة التى تعاملت بها السلطة الرياضية مع النادى الكبير عندما وضعت مصيره ورهنت قراره بيد اشخاص لاعلاقة لهم بالعمل الادارى ويغلب على معظمهم حداثة التجربة وان كنا نحفظ لهم اجتهادهم وعطائهم الذى بذلوه خلال الفترة التى عملوا فيها الا انهم مع الاسف كانوا خصما على مسيرة النادى بعدما قبلوا بالمهمة دون ان يشترطوا على الجهة التى قامت بتعيينهم بضرورة توفير الدعم المالي الذى يساعدهم على تسيير المهمة بل فشلوا فى الضغط على السلطة الرياضية من اجل توفير الحد الادني الذى يساعدهم تسديد المستحقات المالية الواجبة نحو الجهاز الفنى والمحترفين حتى وجدوا انفسهم فى نهاية المطاف فى معركة ومواجهة غير متكافئة مع الاعلام وجماهير المريخ وكافة القيادات التاريخية والحديثة التى اكتشفت فى نهاية الامر بان استمرارية التسيير يعنى انهيار موسم المريخ وخروجه من دائرة التنافس المحلي مثلما ودع البطولة الافريقية لاسباب ادارية قبل ان تكون فنية داخل الملعب . 
عودة جمال الوالي على رأس لجنة تسيير جديدة تؤكد على مصداقية وشفافية الفريق عبد الرحيم محمد حسين والي الخرطوم عندما التزم لوفد مجلس الشورى الذى اجتمع معه فى منزله بان ( عودة الوالي للمريخ هى مسؤوليتى ) .. نقول ذلك وفى الذاكرة المسلسل الممل والطويل من الاجتماعات واللقاءات التى كان حضورا فيها الوزير اليسع صديق وكبار موظفيه فى ديوان الوزارة الولائية مع شخصيات مريخية فضلا عن لقاءات الوزير مع اعضاء لجنة ونسي حيث لم تسفر تلك اللقاءات عن حل يعالج الازمة وانما كانت عنوانا بارزا للتسويف والمماطلة والاستخفاف بقضية النادى لتزداد الازمة تعقيدا واحتقانا وسط جماهير المريخ التى انقسمت بين مؤيد لتعيين لجنة جديدة برئاسة جمال الوالي واخرين يطالبون بعقد الجمعية العمومية وانتخاب مجلس جديد حتى فقد اهل المريخ الثقة فى وزارة الشباب والرياضة مما دفعهم الذهاب مباشرة نحو والي الخرطوم الذى تطابقت وجهة نظره مع رؤية اهل المريخ فى ان لاحل لازمة هذا الكيان الضخم الا بتعيين لجنة تسيير جديدة برئاسة جمال الوالي تتولي معالجة ملف الازمة المالية ومن ثم اعادة الاستقرار الفنى وتثبيت اركانه ليعود المريخ للتنافس المحلي فى الدورى الممتاز وهو فى لياقة بدنية ونفسية افضل مماهو عليه الان .
كذلك فان عودة جمال الوالي للمريخ من خلال رئاسته للجنة التسيير المرتقبة ليس القصد منها وأد الديمقراطية او انقلاب على اهلية الحركة الرياضية كما يظن ويتوهم قادة التحالف المعارض وانما تخدم عودته مصلحة النادى التى حددها الفريق عبد الرحيم محمد حسين فى تنفيذ بنيات استثمارية جديدة وصفها والي الخرطوم بانها مشروع استراتيجيى يمثل رؤية ولاية الخرطوم فى استحداث موارد مالية للمريخ ولغيره من الاندية فى مواجهة الازمات المالية التى دائما ما تعترض مسيرة الاندية وتصيب اداراتها بالضعف والشلل التام وتعجزها عن القيام باداء واجباتها نحو تغطية تكلفة العمل اليومي والشهرى كما حدث فى المريخ الذى عجزت ادارته عن توفير قيمة تذكرة العودة لمدربه البلجيكى ,, فالتعيين ( شر لابد منه ) طالما انه سيكون لفترة زمنية محددة ويهدف الى انقاذ النادى من الازمة المالية الخانقة .
هناك الكثير من الاسماء مطروحة الان للتداول عبر الاسافير ويقال انها مرشحة لعضوية لجنة التسيير الجديدة ومن بينها اسماء من الحرس القديم الذى عمل فى مجالس ادارات سابقة مع جمال الوالي بل من بين تلك الاسماء المتداوله شخصيات عرفت فى الاعلام ووسط الجماهير بانها خميرة عكننه ومصدر خلاف فى النادى لهذا نرجو ونامل من جمال الوالي ومجلس الشورى ان يحسنوا الاختيار بانتقاء الكوادر التى تحترم العمل الجماعي وتقبل بروح الفريق ,, فالمريخ بعد ( لجنة ونسي ) لايحتمل المزيد من العكننة والخلافات ,, ورمضان كريم وكل عام وانتم بخير .
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*رزاز الحروف 

احمد محمد احمد 

جميلة ومستحيلة!


*من حق التحالف أن يحلم بالوصول الى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عبر الجمعية العمومية وتولى القيادة وأن يناضل ويجتهد في سبيل الهدف الذي خطط له.
*ولكن هل مجرد الرغبة تكفي لقيادة المريخ..؟ فالإدارة ليست امنيات واحلام وتطلعات ولكنها امكانات مادية وفكرية مع وجود دعم وسند لمن يحكم من أجل ضمان الإستقرر..!
*فماهي الأشياء التي يتميز بها التحالف حتي يقود المريخ..؟ هل يمتلكون المال الذي يغطي الإحتياجات...هل يجدون السند من قبل الجمهور حتي نضمن حضورا كبيرا للانصار في المباريات..؟!
*واذا قيل اليوم قبل الغد للتحالف أن المريخ يرحب بكم والجمهور كله يقف خلفكم ويدعم توليكم للقيادة، فمن هو الشخص الذي سيتولى أعباء رئاسة نادي مثل المريخ من بين اعضاء التحالف الذي لايتجاوزن 20 شخصا..!
*فاذا كان شعب المريخ الذي يصل الى 20 مليون مشجع لم يكن من بينه شخص قادر على الرئاسة سوى جمال الوالي، فمن أين سيأتي التجمع برئيس..؟! بل من سيقبل بان يأتي ليصرف بعض الملايين من الجنيهات، أن وجد طبعا، مقابل أن يكون مرفوضا من كل الجماهير.
*أن شعب المريخ في الوقت الراهن لايريد رئيسا غير جمال الوالي، وهذا ليس (كسير تلج) ولكنه رأي الجمهور الذي يعرفه التحالف جيدا، فهل يريدون أن يتولوا حكم المريخ بعيدا عن رغبة جمهوره..يعني الناس تبقى مجبورة على أي حاجة..مش كفاية الانتو عارفنو كمان في المريخ ..!
*وعلى التحالف أن يطرح نفسه وسط مائة مشجع فقط من انصار المريخ ولو وجد ثلاثة فقط يوافقون على توليهم قيادة المريخ، فان ذلك يعني بالفعل أنهم يستحقون حكم المريخ لعشرين عاما مقبلة.
*لكن الحقيقة أن التجمع مرفوض وسط جمهور المريخ ومرفوض من كبار النادي، كما ان التجمع ليس لديه مال يصرفه على النادي لمدة 24 ساعة فقط ناهيك عن عدة سنوات..طيب الحكم ده رجالة ولا عقل..؟!
*لقد عاش المريخ فترة صعبة جدا بعد تنحي جمال الوالي وبلغت المعاناة قمتها، والبهدلة التي تعرض لها النادي جعلت الصفيراب يسخرون من فقر الزعيم، وحدث تدهور عام في كل شي، ماديا وفنيا واجتماعيا...لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يحدث اجماع على ضرورة ذهاب لجنة التسيير وعودة الرئيس المحبوب.
*وجمال الوالي كان الخيار الوحيد الموجود امام كل المريخاب، ولعل الكل يعرف حجم الخلافات التي حدثت بين عصام الحاج والوالي في فترة سابقة وقبل ذلك كانت هنالك خلافات بين ود الياس والوالي، لكنهما بعد أن شاهدا ما يحدث في المريخ الان تجاوزا كل الخلافات السابقة وطلبا من الوالي العودة مرة أخرى لتولي القيادة.
*ولو كان هنالك خيارا اخر مطروح أمام كبار المريخ وجمهوره لما ترددوا ايضا في ترشيحه ومناشدته لتولي رئاسة المريخ...لكن ياهو ده، لايوجد غير الوالي ولا أنسب منه في هذه المرحلة.
*اما التحالف فانه بعيد كل البعد عن قيادة المريخ، الا اذا كان اعضاؤه يعتقدون أن دفع رسوم العضوية لعدد الف مشجع يمكن أن يكون سببا كافيا لتولي مهام اكبر بكثيرهم من قدراتهم.
*لذلك على التحالف ان يحتكم لصوت العقل ويساند رغبة الجمهور الذي قال كلمته باهمية عودة الوالي، لان ذلك فيه مصلحة النادي ومصلحة التحالف ايضا.
*وفي النهاية فان التحالف اذا ذهب للفيفا أو ذهب إلى اوباما لن يتسفيد شيئا..!
*لان الوصول الى كراسي الادارة شي جميل لكن اداء مهامها مستحيل على التحالف..!
بقايا مداد
*قيادة المريخ لاتخضع للمزاج الشخصي ولا لان فلان رجل طيب وفرتكان زول محترم ولكن للعطاء الذي يطور النادي.
*ولو أدت لجنة التسيير ما عليها من مهام بنجاح، لما طالب أحد بعودة جمال الوالي، بل المطالبة كانت ستكون بالتجديد للجنة ونسي ومساعدتها على المواصلة حتي عبر الجمعية العمومية.
*وجمهور المريخ الذي يهتف بالصوت العالي الان في كل مكان مناشدا الوالي بالعودة ومطالبا الحكومة بالاستجابة ليست لديه مصالح شخصية بالتاكيد وهمه الوحيد مصلحة الزعيم.
*لان الجمهور اختبر الوالي 13 عاما وحكم عليه بالنجاح بعد أن انجز وعمر في المريخ، ونفس الجمهور حكم على ونسي بالفشل لانه خرب ودمر..!
*اما الصحافيين لاتأخذوا برأيهم، لانهم أصحاب مصالح وتؤثر عليهم علاقاتهم الشخصية...كما تدعون..!
*قايتو الا برضو تقولوا الجمهور مرتشي زي الصحافيين عشان كده وقف ضدكم...! يكون الجمهور يا الله بهتف وبقبض برضو..!
*الحكاية ليست مصالح ولا يحزنون...الحكاية في العطاء وفي تطوير الكيان واستقراره ونجاحه.
*وكل محب للكيان لايعمل وفق اجندة أو مطامع خاصة لايمكن أن يقف ضد عودة الوالى الا اذا كانت له اهدافه ومطامعه الخاصة وبالتالي يصبح ذلك شأنه وليس شأن الكيان.
*البكاء على الديمقراطية دعوة حق اراد بها التحالف قطع الطريق أمام عودة الوالي وصوله للحكم.
*ولو كانت هنالك ديمقراطية حقيقة، لما فكر التحالف في الانتخابات لانه يعلم أنه بلا سند جماهيري.
*لكن الجمعية العمومية عبارة عن مجموعة محشودة، تم دفع الرسوم لها ويتم ترحيلها مع وجبة غداء لتحضر وتمنح صوتها لمن دفع لها.
*فهل هذه الديمقراطية التي يتحدث عنها التحالف..؟ أم أنهم لم يحشدوا العضوية ويثقون في الفوز لان الجمهور يقف معهم ويدعمهم..؟!
*الديمقراطية الحقيقة يمثلها جمهور الزعيم في قروبات الواتس وفي المدرجات ..وهم بالملايين وليس الف شخص محشود لا احد يعرف الى أي الاندية ينتمون حتي يقرروا في مصير الزعيم.
*والجمهور الحقيقي قال كلمته وهتف لعودة جمال الوالي..فمن الذي يهتف للتحالف ويقف معه يا عزيزي محمد جعفر قريش..؟!
*مجتمع المريخ عرف بالتسامح والطيبة والخلافات به لا تدوم طويلا وهذه نقطة يمكن أن تكون في مصلحة التحالف حتي ينخرط سريعا في الحراك الذي يشهده النادي ويبتعد عن فكرة الشكوى للفيفا وتلك الخزعبلات التي تشبه خزعبلات عماد الطيب بعد كل هزيمة يتعرض لها الوصيف.
*انسوا الماضي وافتحوا صفحة جديدة وشاركوا في دعم مسيرة الكيان ولو بالكملة الطيبة بدلا من المعارضة وخوض المعارك الخاسرة.
*امتلك التحالف فرصة الظهور والقيادة بعد استقالة جمال الوالي الذي ابتعد لثمانية أشهر عن النادي، وهذه الفترة كانت كافية ليؤكدوا بالفعل انهم قادرين على قيادة المريخ.
*لكنهم اهدروا الفرصة بعد ان وقفوا متفرجين على النادي، حتي انكشفت حقيقتهم لاصغر مشجع مريخي.
*والفرصة لا تتكرر كثيرا، لذلك على التحالف أن يتخذ خيارا من خيارين، أما بالاندماج في مجتمع المريخ ونسيان التحالف، أو مواصلة العناد والوقوف في الطريق الخطأ لنيل المزيد من الغضب الجماهيري.
*ما نستغرب له أن اعضاء التحالف مريخاب حقيقين ولولا معرفتنا بهم لقلنا أنهم اعداء للكيان ويشجعون الوصيف.
*لكننا نعرفهم منذ سنوات طويلة، ونعلم مدي حبهم للزعيم، لذلك لانستطيع أن نستوعب موقفهم السلبي تجاه الكيان.
*أن شاء الله بس في شهر الخير والبركة ده، تهدوا شوية...!
*وكل رمضان والأمة الإسلامية بالف خير..تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم.
*والعفو والعافية.
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*سامر العمرابي 

فيتو


جدلية المال والأفكار 

كتب زميلنا أحمد محمد احمد مقالا قويا أمس عن ضرورة تواجد أصحاب المال فقط في لجنة التسيير الجديدة وهي فكرة مقبولة في ظل ظروف المريخ الحالية قياسا بتجربة التسيير ومجالس الوالي السابقة.
تعرض أحمد لمجلس اللوردات الذي ضم مجموعة من أثرياء البلد ولكن نسبة العطاء والسخاء والتفاعل كانت ضعيفة جدا رغم تواجد شخصية مثل المهندس عبدالباسط حمزة أحد أشهر واكبر رجال المال والأعمال. 
ولكن عبدالباسط نفسه كانت لديه فكرة عظيمة بتحويل النادي إلى شركة مساهمة عامة برأس مال ضخم وقال ذلك في حوار مثير مع موقع الزاوية الإلكتروني خلف ردود أفعال واسعة.
وقفت القوانين حائلا أمام تنفيذ فكرة عبدالباسط حمزة رغم شروعه في التنفيذ عبر فريق قانوني على مستوى عال وقد ناقشت الرجل في الفكرة واقتنعت بطرحه الذي يقوم على أساس أن رجال الأعمال ينفقون أموالهم في بيزنس مضمون يحقق عوائد وان دفع المال تطوعا لن يصمد كثيرا خاصة في كرة القدم.
جمال الوالي نفسه أشاد بالفكرة وكان يؤمل في تنفيذها وهو يعرف جيدا عقلية عبدالباسط حمزة التجارية ولكن كما قلت وقفت القوانين حائلا علما بأن عبدالباسط كان ينوي دفع أموال ضخمة لشراء أسهم في النادي باسم شركاته المختلفة.
هذا يؤكد أن العقليات الاستثمارية مطلوبة في إدارة الأندية وان أصحاب الأفكار وجودهم مهم إذا أراد المريخ التغيير الحقيقي نحو الأفضل بشرط تغيير القوانين الرياضية وتفعيل ملف الاستثمار.
الآن جمال أيضا يفكر بصورة جادة في تحويل النادي إلى مرحلة الاستثمار بدءا من فريق الكرة إلى بناء مشاريع استثمارية لذلك سعى إلى توفر ضمانات حكومية لذلك الأمر لتقديم التسهيلات والتمويل لأن قيام مشروعات بعيدا عن يد وسلطة الدولة سيكون أمرا صعبا من الناحية الاقتصادية.
ضرب أحمد مثالا بالإداريين الذين يصرفون أموالهم ويستردونها مباشرة مثل عبدالصمد محمد عثمان المرشح القوي لمنصب نائب الرئيس وهو الخيار الأول للوالي.
من ناحية عملية وجود شخصية تدفع لتسيير الأمور دون الرجوع للرئيس وتقوم بحل المشاكل انيا أمر جيد في هذه الظروف حتى لو تم استردادها لأنه ليس هناك شخصية مريخية واحدة لديها الاستعداد لفعل ذلك وسبق للوالي أن جرب الكثيرين طوال فترته في المريخ.
ولكن خيار عبدالصمد يبقى مرتبطا بشخصية الرجل نفسه وليس الأموال التي يدفعها.. والجميع يعرف بأنه متسلط ولايتعامل بطريقة جيدة مع زملائه في المجلس وحتى مع اللاعبين عندما كان رئيسا للقطاع الرياضي.
ارتبط وجود عبدالصمد في المجلس السابق بالمشاكل والصراعات مع أعضاء المجلس والعمل على تهميش زملائه وكان ذلك سببا رئيسيا في انهياره وتفكير الوالي في الانسحاب بعد أن استقال عبدالصمد مبكرا .
وكذلك شهدت تلك الفترة مشاكل عديدة مع اللاعبين وتذمرا واضحا دفع الكثير منهم للجوء لجمال الوالي لتقديم شكاوي مباشرة بل طالبوا بإبعاد عبدالصمد عن الفريق لو أرادوا الاستقرار للفريق.
أذكر أن عددا من كبار نجوم المريخ اتصلوا بي هاتفيا يوم أن كتبت مقالا بعنوان فرعون المريخ ووجد قبولا كبيرا عندهم وكذلك بعض أعضاء المجلس وتبرعوا بذكر مواقف وشكاوى كثيرة.
إذن إذا أراد الوالي عبدالصمد نائبا عليه أن يتحدث معه عن ضرورة تغيير أسلوب تعامله تماما وعدم التدخل في تفاصيل لاتليق بشخصية الرجل الثاني في المجلس مثل شراء مياه التمرين والثلج والفواكه ناهيك عن التعامل مع كل من حوله انهم لصوص فقط.
يمكن ضبط الأمور والمصروفات بإشراف مباشر من امين المال ومدير الكرة وان يتم ذلك وفق تقارير واذونات صرف ويمتلك النادي مدير مالي على درجة عالية من الكفاءة والنزاهة وليس معنى ذلك أن تكون السلطة المطلقة لمن يدفع المال والا لطالبنا بنقل التدريبات إلى حديقة منزل جمال الوالي في حي الصفا.
نكرر إذا أراد جمال الوالي العودة بشكل مختلف نهجا وتعاملا عليه التدقيق في اختيار الشخصيات ومعالجة السلبيات ووضع خطوط عريضة لمهام أعضاء المجلس مع سياسة مالية وإدارية واضحة في فريق الكرة وكل جوانب العمل التنفيذي.
الظروف لاتسمح بتكرار التجارب وهذا مبدأ الوالي وعليه تطبيقه فورا بدون مجاملة.
خواتيم
نؤيد وجود الأخ الصادق حاج علي في لجنة التسيير الجديدة.
الصادق قدم تجربة جيدة ولكن ظروف لجنتهم لم تساعده.
يمكن أن يجد أجواء مثالية رفقة الوالي ويواصل مساعيه في ملف الاستثمار.
نرجو أن يتقبل الصادق الفكرة بدون حساسية وبعيدا عن العواطف.
سعدنا بمخرجات اجتماع الشورى وجمال الوالي خاصة مقترح تحويل مقر النادي إلى فندق.
كنا نأمل في موافقة عصام الحاج على العمل مع الوالي.
الفريق طارق كادر متميز ولكنه سريع التأثر بالضغوط. 
عودة الصديق متوكل احمد علي مكسب كبير للأمانة العامة.
مهما تختلف مع متوكل لاتستطيع أن تنتقص من مجهوداته ونشاطه العالي. 
غادر منتخبنا التصفيات الأفريقية بفعل التحكيم الظالم.
وقف التحكيم حائلا أمام الصقور في مباراتي كوت ديفوار وسيراليون.
في كل الاحوال يحتاج المنتخب إلى إعادة صياغة ووجوه جديدة.
المدرب الأجنبي والمعسكر الخارجي اول تحدي للجنة الوالي.
ختام وسلام
رمضان كريم..العفو والعافية.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا كسلاوى واخوانه على اضافة اخبار الاثنين الرياضى
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الف شكر 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*السلام عليكم يا أحباب
عضو مريخي قديم جديد
مشكورين على الاستراحة الجميلة مع الصحف المريخية
*

----------


## رضا الدين ابوعلى

*حكاية الجديد والقديم انا كنت مشترك قديم وضيعت كلمة المرور وكيف ارجع لحسابي القديم
                        	*

----------

